# Does your mountain bike fit/travel "in" your car?



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

If yes, what are you driving? Dodge minivan? Other? Need to remove the front wheel?

Thanks everyone,
Terry


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

elder_mtber said:


> If yes, what are you driving? Dodge minivan? Other? Need to remove the front wheel?
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Terry


Full size 99 Caddy, and no, it doesn't fit. I've got to take off the front wheel and handlebar to get it in the trunk- a bit of a pain, so I bought a rack. I am able to just barely slide my road bike in the back seat with the front wheel off.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

05 Chevy Malibu (gone). Front wheel off, rear seats dropped.

07 Volkswagen Passat. Front wheel off, rear seats dropped.

01 Jeep TJ (Wrangler). Both front and rear wheels removed, never had a rear seat in there.

92 Chevy 2500 long box. Yea, bikes fit, with a touch of room to spare.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I am thinking about a Ford Escape or Maza Tribute. Used. $15k max.

Need more input if possible.

Thanks again.

Terry


----------



## Otter (Feb 2, 2004)

I've currently got an 05 Element, can get a bike in there anyway I want. Almost always have the bike with me, fold up one rear seat and have a 2x8 in the back with a quick release mount and keep the bike on it. Very easy to get in and out. I can also just roll the bike in with both wheels on, but it tends to wobble. 

I was looking for a Ford Taurs X (Freestyle) and it would have worked great. Although they're kind of ugly, I would HIGHLY recommend looking into one of those vs. the Escape or Tribute. More room (3 rows of seats), better ride, better gas mileage and cheaper to boot!. Pretty cool cars all around, but they're a bit tougher to find.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

When its just me riding I usually just chuck it in the back of my 2000 chevy blazer with the rear seats folded down.

When I ride with other people I always put the rear hitch rack on


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

I have squeezed the bike into the back of my 240sx fastback once or twice (with the seats folded down)-- but now they get to dangle off the back of my Frontier's bike rack


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Remove front wheel*



 elder_mtber said:


> If yes, what are you driving? Dodge minivan? Other? Need to remove the front wheel?
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Terry


remove both and full load of stuff for camping. Subary tribeca.


----------



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

*Subaru Outback*

'09 Subaru Outback. With just the rear seats folded down (how they are 99% of the time anyway) I can put up to 2 bikes laying down without taking any wheels off. One bike is very easy. The Outback was my choice because, at least at the time, the cargo area was 10" longer than the Forester or the Tribeca.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the good replies. Might have to look at an Outback. The Freestyle is too expensive, dunno yet about Element.


----------



## KrateKraig (May 7, 2007)

Always!
I have a 2003 Toyota Matrix (the Pontiac Vibe is the same) and can fit 2 mountain bikes & 2 road bikes easily in the back with plenty of room for gear.
Front Wheels & Seatposts must be removed.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

elder_mtber said:


> If yes, what are you driving? Dodge minivan? Other? Need to remove the front wheel?
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Terry


+1 on the Dodge Minivan :thumbsup:


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

'09 VW Tiguan, fits with both wheels on, but takes a bit of maneuvering, I usually take the front wheel off if I put it inside, usually just use the rack though.


----------



## Otter (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know your criteria for the car (miles, options, etc.), but you might check again on the Freestyle pricing. I believe you said $15K max price for used. There are about 40 of them within a 100 mile radius of me (Indiana) right now that I could pick up for that price that are fully loaded (including AWD) and have between 30-50K miles. If you decided you don't need AWD then there are a ton of them out there for under $10K.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

1984 Mustang Coupe - fits an XL Giant Anthem with front wheel off (passenger seat fully forward...fits diagonal with rear wheel by passenger door and fork up on the rear seat behind the driver seat)

2004 Mazda 3 hatch - fits an XL Giant Anthem with front wheel off

2004 Passat wagon - fits an XL 29er with front wheel off. An XL 29er is just a tad too long to get it to fit upright without yanking the bars off...a smaller frame or smaller wheeled bike would fit upright w/o front wheel with ease.


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a GMC Yukon so it pretty much swallows my bikes. I choose to use a hitch rack just to not get the truck dirty.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

2007 Saturn Ion Quad-Coupe. 2 real doors, and 2 doors that open up like the back doors of an extended-cab pickup. Before I got my hitch and rack, I could fit the bike in the back seat. Front wheel off, seatpost removed. Slid right in, but took the ENTIRE backseat.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

*I used to and still can....*

...fit my bike in my '04 WRX Wagon complete. No wheel or seat removal. With a packing pad I fit 2 in.
I use the hitch rack now, but for years this was it.

Rock


----------



## micro224 (Sep 25, 2009)

I remove the front seat in my 93 civic and my stinky fits right in there.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i have a 95 avalon and i suppose is if remove the front wheel my parker would fit in the back seat. the thing is monsterous, bigger than my dads mini van (seating wise). but i have a bike rack i use so its a non issue.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

elder_mtber said:


> If yes, what are you driving? Dodge minivan? Other? Need to remove the front wheel?
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Terry


Two vehicles:

Older compact station wagon with rear seat folded down;
Compact import pickup with shell.

Neither vehicle requires rear tire removal for one bike. With the p/u, if you remove front wheels, you can stand two bikes inside shell and put gear between them.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

Honda Fit. Front wheel off, seatpost in place. Travel with two (18") bikes and gear regularly. I've gotten 3 bikes and 3 people in, but that's only good for short trips. The bike hauling was probably the biggest selling feature for me.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

2004 Audi allroad. With rear seats folded down, it will fit my Yeti 575 inside laying down with both wheels on. Haven't tried two bikes with both wheels on yet. Definitely fits at least two bikes inside with front wheels removed. I also have a roof rack but only has two bike trays so far.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Lexus IS350 - Both wheels off, bike (Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC70) completely fits in trunk.

Yes, the sports sedan. No, I don't even put down the rear seats.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

07 grand cherokee limited, 3 bikes front tires off mounted on these http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylepkey=14572, +room for all 3 riders and gear.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can put 3 bikes and 3 riders including the driver in my 03 jeep Liberty with the front tires off. I can fit 1 whole bike laid on its side.


----------



## PCMusicGuy (Jan 27, 2010)

I was able to fit an 09 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er in the hatchback area of my 2007 Corvette today. I just had to remove the wheels and pull up the passenger seat a little.


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

Lots of room for extras


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Snug as a bug,67 Volvo 122s......or on top


----------



## CameronFulks (Dec 2, 2009)

I can but don't. 2001 S10 extended cab, taking off wheels, unmounting rear derailleur, and pedals.


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

In a 92' Land Rover Discovery fits:
1 bike in boot with front wheel removed.
2 bikes in boot with both wheels removed.
2 bikes with the double rear seat down and pushed forward (still 1 rear seat remaining).
With the double rear seat removed would probably fit 3 bikes(once again still 1 rear seat remaining).


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

elder_mtber said:


> I am thinking about a Ford Escape or Maza Tribute. Used. $15k max.
> 
> Need more input if possible.
> 
> ...


Great rigs--very reliable and practical. Had a 2001 Escape for a couple years.

Bikes fit in back best with front wheel off and seats folded flat--room for rear passengers depends on the number of bikes stowed.

Roof rack then.


----------



## Morair (Jan 6, 2008)

ham[IMG said:


> https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f285/cmorair/HondaFit.jpg[/IMG]my35]Honda Fit. Front wheel off, seatpost in place. Travel with two (18") bikes and gear regularly. I've gotten 3 bikes and 3 people in, but that's only good for short trips. The bike hauling was probably the biggest selling feature for me.


Ditto on the Fit. It easily holds 2 bikes (inside) and gear plus it gets great gas mileage. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

That's actually pretty impressive to me. Makes the Fit in my eyes into a nice little fuel efficient 'sub SUV sized' runabout.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

yes, i have a ford taurus wagon

both rear seats down fits whole mtb
one rear seat down and take off front tire
no seats down fits mtb with tires off

i have a thule rack, but i like to just keep bike in the wagon, sometimes i keep two bikes in the car, and try and keep a sheet between them

btw: w/one bike i put a sheet over bike and lock frame to rear seat just in case:thumbsup:


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

2003 tacoma, 4 bikes, gear, tools, etc with front wheels off and topper hatch shut.


----------



## SuPrBuGmAn (Jun 20, 2009)

'03 VW Jetta Wagon and I could easily fit a 26" bike in the back, with the rear seats down, without removing the wheels. 

I have been removing the front wheel to do the same with my 29" bike, but recently found out I could get a little extra room by turning the handlebars 180*, allowing the bike to fit in without tire removal. 

I have a Yakima rack... but haven't gotten bike attachments yet - lazy/cheap.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Mazda Protege5.

With the seats down, my 26" fits w/out removal of parts. Road bike fits too, but I haven't tried fitting both inside. Got a yak on the roof.


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

08 Escape hybrid. Have fit 2 29ers with front wheels off and both rear seats folded down. Probably could fit 3 or 4 bikes with front wheels and seatposts removed. In my old rolla, I could fit the 29er in the trunk with both wheels and post off, and the dj bike in the back seat with front wheel off.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

08 passat wagon

















09 rockhopper comp-29er

yes, shown with 700c x 35 tires


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I can fit my Racer X or my El Guapo in the trunk if I fold down the seats as long as I remove the front wheel. Since they both have a form of a quick release axle. My Downhill bike, not a chance. I have a Yakima roof rack that holds two bikes without needing to remove the wheel so I just use that. 

I have a 2007 Hyundai Elantra.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

My Scalpel, Caffeine 29er, and Crosscheck will fit in my MKV GTI (separately, of course) with both wheels on. I usually use my roof rack, though. I have a 2010 4Runner on order. I'm going to rig up a setup where I can mount 2 bikes upright inside the cargo area using those lefty adapters.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

honda element can fit 3 bikes in it with out taking anything off. my friend has one and we do it all the time.


----------



## agnt004 (Sep 26, 2008)

Honda Civic 2006+ can fit 2 medium frames mountain bikes plus gear and 2 adults if the wheels are taken off.


----------



## Nobleman (Nov 11, 2006)

Drive a Ford F150 with a 6.5 ft bed and use the Thule Instagator. Niner RIP 9 fits perfectly in truck bed in one piece. In and out in a minute.:thumbsup: http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/TruckBed/18344.aspx.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

'96 Subaru Outback. With the seats folded, I can fit two or three bikes with front wheels off and seatposts out. With seats upright, I can still fit two or three if I take off both wheels.
Andy


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

2007 honda element - I usually use my hitch rack but I can get it in just about any way. I usually just leave the wheels on and flip the one seat up and hook a bungee cord around the seatpost to the grab handle on the roof. Never moves. Works fine for both my 29er and 26er. I do ride mediums though. Have had large frames in it no problem too though.


----------



## HHahn (Jan 3, 2008)

95 Acura Integra, seats folded down, front tire first, and no need to remove anything. I also have room for gear, and might be able to stack another if I needed to.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

'04 dodge neon. in the backseat with the front wheel off.


----------



## shanem (Apr 15, 2008)

'09 VW Jetta TDI Rear seats down front wheel off gets a bike in there. I really hate cramming it in there but I've been hesitant to buy a rack. Not sure if I want to go roof rack or rear trunk rack. I hate having the bike on the roof getting plastered with bugs and killing my mileage (routine 200mi round trip to go riding) and I really dislike rear trunk racks because while I've never seen one fall I just don't trust them. I've thought about maybe having a receiver put on the car and going with a hitch rack. Any thoughts on aftermarket receivers and hitch racks?


----------



## nicholas.p.alvarez (Feb 15, 2010)

2006 scion tc hatchback
backseat folded-fits 2 bikes with seatpost and front wheels off.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

09' Audi A4 Avant -->remove front wheel, both seats folded down.


----------



## wesd (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes, fits great.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

wesd said:


> Yes, fits great.


We have different definitions of "great".


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Quentin said:


> We have different definitions of "great".


I can also fit full sized fridge in my Protege5. Some dis-assembly required.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

01 Toyota Sienna minivan- 2 bikes fit in the back, don't have to remove the wheels or seatposts.


----------



## Razzoo (Jan 22, 2010)

A '91 Aerostar extended, 2nd and 3rd row seats will fold flat so no problem. 
It was the family hauler back in the day, now it's the family "utility" vehicle.
They are uncool, but can be had cheap, and will run forever.


----------



## AWDfreak (Jan 28, 2007)

1999 Subaru Legacy Outback wagon

a bit of shuffling the cargo with seats folded down will fit. However, seats up will require front wheel to be taken off. Thankfully, just bought myself a Yakima Forklift so that passengers don't have to wait for me to reconfigure seats and bike


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

'03 Ford Explorer. Can fit a couple of bikes in the back with the rear seats folded down, but have to remove front wheels. My wife's 14 " frames are no problem, but since my seat posts are bolted at a fixed heights, I have to angle my bikes to get them to fit. I usually haul them on the back or on top, unless I am stopping overnight and need the extra security.


----------



## qqfob (Jul 26, 2009)

02 IS200. both wheels off, seat post off, I'm able to fit any hardtail and even my Titus FTM.


----------



## glano (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm stoked to say my '08 L Stumpjumper FSR fits perfectly with the rear seats folded down and front wheel removed. I even put a second bike on top of it (both wheels removed) with pad in between bikes once.

There's plenty of room for gear, etc. 

Vehicle: 2006 Audi S4


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

Morair said:


>


great idea with the custom mount.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

1998 Audi A3:
fold rear seat, remove front wheel or both wheels, depending on which bike it is and what else I want to fit in the back. 
I rarely put a bike in a car, though.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Does anyone know if a VW Gulf can hold two bikes with front wheel removed but seatposts in place ...similar to the Fit shown in this thread? Thanks.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

99.5 Nissan Pathfinder ... with less floor to ceiling clearance than the new Fits apparently. Ha!


----------



## PaulDuB (Jul 14, 2009)

2009 Honda Fit Sport - 2 bikes, front wheel removed. I could fit a third in the middle if I had to and it looks like I could get 4 frames with the wheels removed.


----------



## pez222 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine's a small 6th gen Celica hatchback. I can fit the bike w/o front wheel removal but this way's much easier to load and unload. But post 19 is giving me a new idea on how to load it. I just have to move the pass seat fwd.


----------



## Freewillie (Jul 8, 2008)

Two bikes easily fit inside a 2005 Suzuki XL-7.


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes. Mazda 5. Remove front wheel only, no need to lower the seat post. The rear wheel sits between the rear bucket seats (1 can remain raised with the bike as-is, both can be raised if I was to remove the pedals). I love this set up :thumbsup:


----------



## ducatisteve (Mar 9, 2010)

'99 Chrysler Sebring Convertible. Drop the top, take the front wheel off, throw the bike in the back seat, put the top back up, drive home.


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

93 taurus remove front wheel goes in back seat


----------



## MassRider413 (Mar 21, 2009)

baby blue isuzu rodeo and a blue cannondale jekyll in the back seats


----------



## rockyrunner99 (Aug 13, 2009)

GlazedHam said:


> Does anyone know if a VW Gulf can hold two bikes with front wheel removed but seatposts in place ...similar to the Fit shown in this thread? Thanks.


I have a 99.5 golf, and It will be really close. It would depend on the size (length mostly of the bike) I think there would be enough height though, When I put my bike in the back, I need to put the handle bars to the far pass side, the fork kinda between the seats and the rear tire to the drivers side, so it is on an angle. I have a M 17.5 in gary fisher marlin.


----------



## tarwater (Mar 16, 2010)

Honda Element. Two bikes and enough luggage for a vacation. We don't have to take anything off either. The seats flatten and fold up against the sides of the care.


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Honda Civic Type-R




























Rear seats fold completely flat. Easy.


----------



## JaySC (Jul 24, 2008)

2004 BMW 325ci convertible. Both wheels off, frame in passenger seat. Wanting to go to a coupe so that I can put a roof rack on.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

2006 Hyundai Terracan 3.5L V6 Auto 4WD
fold rear seats down(I removed the 3rd row when I bought the vehicle)
I can fit my complete Giant glory, my wives el cheapo repco bike, my spare wheel or 40L fridge/freezer without a fuss laying on their side on top of each other & my Labrador(he doesn't mind sharing the boot with the bikes), with plenty of room to fit @ least another 2 bikes.


----------



## JFRCross (Mar 2, 2009)

40hills said:


> Yes. Mazda 5. Remove front wheel only, no need to lower the seat post. The rear wheel sits between the rear bucket seats (1 can remain raised with the bike as-is, both can be raised if I was to remove the pedals). I love this set up :thumbsup:


I have something similar in my Mazda5. I have a fitted plastic liner that I velcro a piece of wood to. The wood piece is some trim with two fork mounts bolted to it. With one bike in the center, the rear wheel rests perfectly on the tray between the 2 rear seats.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm always reading about people buying trucks and SUV because they think they need that kind of vehicle to haul a bike, move a house, tow a boat, whatever. The negative is that they are paying for all the extra fuel that they burn, especially if they have a roof rack (5-10% MPG reduction). The bikes are inside, locked-up, out of sight and mind from thief, and they will never hit a car port or a garage like a bike that is on a roof rack.

Over 70 MPG on road trips!:thumbsup: 
This car is over a Decade old, so there is nothing new about the technology.

















I bought this car used, so It basically did not cost me anything after I sold my Miata.

Yes, the 29er fits too. One time I hauled a road bike and 4 car tires in this car home from the tire store.


----------



## soccer6543 (Aug 12, 2009)

1999 Toyota 4-runner. Fits with all wheels on, just lower the seat post, fits with front wheel off. (custom fork holder in the back) and my favorite, my homemade roof rack. 

I mainly carry it on the roof unless I'm in a hurry or merely transporting it back and forth to school and home (better gas mileage inside). It fits in the back with only one seat down. I can fit 3 comfortably in the back but no room for other riders. But overall, works awesome for what I do!


----------



## myrs200 (Feb 13, 2010)

A4 2.5 Tdi
hitch as its easier and also better mpg


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

myrs200 said:


> A4 2.5 Tdi
> hitch as its easier and also better mpg


I assume that you get better MPG with your bike on a hitch rack vs. a roof rack, but not inside the car.

What does your A4 TDI get in MPG(US) Diesel, if you don't mide me asking?


----------



## myrs200 (Feb 13, 2010)

Killroy said:


> I assume that you get better MPG with your bike on a hitch rack vs. a roof rack, but not inside the car.
> 
> What does your A4 TDI get in MPG(US) Diesel, if you don't mide me asking?


Around town 36 miles/ us gallon
Dual Carriage way (70-80mph) 43 miles/us gallon can get more if I try

I've had it 7 years (9 years old) and it has done 130k miles


----------



## epicjurneez (Feb 20, 2006)

*98 Jetta Tdi*

all my bikes fit in the trunk with both wheels off...

My #1 bike literally lives in there. Also have plenty of space for a 5 gallon water jug tent and other camping gear!

I do road trips with my wife and load up two bikes in there!:eekster: No joke! all four wheels off of course. My wife thinks I should send our story to VW.

It's a great compact package! never have to install an ugly rack. Never parade to thieves of what they can steal from ya. Always lo profile , yet ready to strike the spontaneous trail ride!

Did I mention I always get AT LEAST 50mpg??? :thumbsup:


----------



## hmorsi (May 14, 2008)

93 BMW 318. I remove the front wheel, drop the seat post, put the bike horizontally on the rear (non folding) seats with the rear wheel up on the seat and fork dropouts on behind the driver's seat. Handlebar fits between the B pillar and driver's seat.

I usually put something below the bottom bracket to prevent the big ring from tearing up my upholstery (which already happened, I might add)


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes. 

My Honda Odyssey fits three bikes, with the third row folded, and front wheel removed, or two without removing wheels. 

My R-class Mercedes fits one bike with third row folded, have to take the front wheel off on my bigger one, or two bikes assembled and all the gear with the second row folded as well. I keep one bike there, with seatpost and front wheel removed, and a basket of gear, pretty much all the time - that is with two large child seats in the front row. Beats most SUVs, and it is not stupid high. 

Used to have a wagon BMW, that was good for two bikes inside and all the gear for an adventure racing two-person team. But it grew up too small for a family.. So I learned to like minivans. 

But, I am getting racks now, as with a growing family even the minivan space is getting used up.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep. With the front wheel off, my 20.5" Marin 29er fits inside my 1982 turbo Volvo GLT wagon without having to fold the rear seats down. If only modern-day station wagons still had cargo space…


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

My dirt jump bike lives in the trunk of my car, just in case I want to ride at any moment.My xc bike fits in my car as well. The r9 doesn't fit, even with both wheels off. 

I drive a 1985 toyota cressida.


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 11, 2010)

I *think* I could get 1 bike in my Toyota Supra but I'm not desperate enough to find out. 2 bikes fit in my wife's Hyundai Accent hatchback if both front wheels are removed. We have a Kuat Sherpa rack on its way so that should be the end of that.



schneidie said:


> My dirt jump bike lives in the trunk of my car, just in case I want to ride at any moment.My xc bike fits in my car as well. The r9 doesn't fit, even with both wheels off.
> 
> I drive a 1985 toyota cressida.


Awesome to see people still rocking those cars, did they still put the 5M in the 85 or had they switched to 7M already? Great cars.


----------



## vics (Apr 22, 2010)

elder_mtber said:


> If yes, what are you driving? Dodge minivan? Other? Need to remove the front wheel?
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> Terry


*Yes*; the Merlin XLM (large frame) in the back seat of _this_ with front wheel off. Fits great! Can you see it in there? :thumbsup:


----------



## wi_bigfoot (Mar 13, 2010)

I have an 09 F150 crew cab. I can fit one bike inside where the back seat is standing straight up without removing anything. The bike will also fit under the tonneau cover laying down on it's side without removing anything.


----------



## olijay (Feb 19, 2009)

Toyota Yaris 3dr.
You'd think you wouldn't be able to fit a coffee cup in one, but my Ransom fits fine with one wheel removed, easier to do with the front wheel off. Easy as pie with both wheels off.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Driving a Subaru Impreza 5-door. Two bikes (with the wheels off) will fit inside, in an upright position. Hell, I was able to do that in my Honda Civic hatchback.


----------



## Black4esT (Jan 30, 2007)

1995 Audi S6 sedan fits two full suspension bikes and 4 tires in the trunk, wheels do need to come off. back seat does not fold down so there is still room for 3 in the back seat and get to the trail at 150mph if desired


----------



## Superdude (Mar 18, 2006)

2004 Acura TL, backseat does not fold down (in order to improve rigidity of the car or some nonsense like that)..

Bike fits in the trunk just barely with the seat and both wheels taken off. Definitely could not carry a second bike.

My next car will definitely have folding seats.


----------



## Nazgul350r (Mar 31, 2010)

03 Mazdaspeed Protege, front tire off.


----------



## conbon (Apr 23, 2009)

Buddy had a '91 Isuzu Stylus that he removed the back seat and passenger seat, his NS fit in there whole.

We've used a corolla to store 3 bmx bikes while all 7 of us rode in the camry, that was a fun night. Also 5 bmx bikes and 5 peeps in an older explorer, that has to be a record of some sort...

-Connor


----------



## Trumpits (Apr 12, 2009)

2004 Mitsubishi Lancer sedan
-seat post and front wheel off, seats folded down with back tire over the them. Works so good it lives in there all summer.

2009 Mazda CX7
-seat post and front wheel off, seats folded and just thrown in. lots of space for other stuff
-just got a hitch mount Swagman XTC2 rack for it, there is a baby seat in there now so i cant fold it down.

1999 Nissan Altima ( my old ride)
-all wheels and posts off, 2 fullsize bikes with back seats folded down. Tight squeez but it worked.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Toyota Sienna
Both wheels on, no seat post adjustment
Bike rolls in standing up, no problem.


----------



## gubawatts (Aug 16, 2004)

2001 Honda Odyssey, I don't have a rack or hitch on this vehicle, so if the bike goes, it goes in the back, with careful packing. Both wheels off, pedals (sometimes), and the seatpost out. Flip the rear derailleur forward and secure with toe strap. Put one layer of luggage in the "well" in the back, then a blanket or rug, put the wheels up against the rear seat, cover with old towels, then frame, upside down and bars turned 90 degrees, flip the blanket over the bike to keep the rest of the gear that gets packed in from getting greasy. Once I'm done packing our family of 6 for a weekend, you can't even see my bike in there, ('04 Specialized FSR).

(Disclaimer, this is a royal PITA, seriously considering a hitch and rack, as well as air bags for the rear suspension, as it's pretty soft back there already when loaded up with the family and gear.)


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

gubawatts said:


> 2001 Honda Odyssey, I don't have a rack or hitch on this vehicle, so if the bike goes, it goes in the back, with careful packing. Both wheels off, pedals (sometimes), and the seatpost out. Flip the rear derailleur forward and secure with toe strap. Put one layer of luggage in the "well" in the back, then a blanket or rug, put the wheels up against the rear seat, cover with old towels, then frame, upside down and bars turned 90 degrees, flip the blanket over the bike to keep the rest of the gear that gets packed in from getting greasy. Once I'm done packing our family of 6 for a weekend, you can't even see my bike in there, ('04 Specialized FSR).
> 
> (Disclaimer, this is a royal PITA, seriously considering a hitch and rack, as well as air bags for the rear suspension, as it's pretty soft back there already when loaded up with the family and gear.)


Just leave the rugrats at home, fold the seats and viola bike hauler. :skep:


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

*2nd gen Toyota RAV4*

I can easily fit two bikes, two riders and gear in my RAV4. The secret is that the cargo opening is very large/tall and the back seats are completely removable. Here's a pic from a ride I did last year--most bikes fit in there fine with the wheels on but we had to take the front wheel off this 29'er...


----------



## wkumtrider (Dec 27, 2007)

2000 Celica GTS. Get two bikes in the hatch with front wheels off and back seats folded down.


----------



## R88 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a 2008 Toyota Sienna with the middle row of seats removed and the rear seats folded down. I can fit two road bikes and two mt. bikes without taking off the wheels and still have room for a row of action packers down the center. The road bikes fit easily and nest well but the mt. bike with their long handle bars are awkward to secure. I'm looking for some kind of bike rack I can install like a truck bed rack. I don't want a fork mount rack, I want to keep my wheels on for quick loading and unloading. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

2008 R32, ive put it 'in' a few times, all with the front wheel off so it wouldnt dirty the seats.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*1999 KIA Sportage 2 Door Soft Top...*










...not even close with the 29er. I could possibly remove both wheels and the seatpost and get it wedged in there. The rear seat is removable and folds but not flat flat (and the previous owner-my Dad-had it out for 3 years,but I have 2 kids...),so I use a 6 point hang-off-the-back rack (the 2 "top" straps though the unhooked bottom of the rear window"),and carry that big spare 31x10.50" tire in the rear hatch area (OK,that ain't big,but factory spec'd tires are 205/70-15"ers,LOL!).

My SS _might_ fit with both wheels removed,I haven't tried. Both will fit typical sedan style (wheels removed,chainring eating at the seat) in the wife's Ford Contour though :nono:

A buddy of mine has an '02 4 door Sportage (same generation.The 4 doors being infinately easier to find for sale,they only made a few 2 doors each year from 1999-2004),that the rear seat folds flatter,and he can fit 2 bikes in there similar to the Honda Fits seen in this thread,though my 29er is still a stretch. My next vehicle purchase will probably be something like a Honda Element/or Fit,or similar,for MPG's and better bike hauling.


----------



## static_mass (May 14, 2010)

*mazda3 sedan*

I have a 2004 Mazda 3 4-door sedan. My 29er fits in the trunk with the rear seats down. It's a tight fit, but all I have to remove is the front wheel.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I've read this entire thread,but it's been a day or 10,so if I've forgotten or missed a post on one...does anybody know how/if a 29er would fit in something like a Chevy Aveo 5 with the seats folded down or not? They can be had inexpensively 'round here,and come '11,I'll be looking for something similar for MPG's (as I'll also be going up a size tires on the KIA,I'll be using it primarily in bad weather).

Thanks


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Well alrighty then :skep:


----------



## plussa (Jul 12, 2005)

Skoda Roomster Scout:










Thule Proride 591 because I'm just too lazy to first remove the child seats and then lift off the rear seats... With one rear seat removed, I can fit a road bike in upright position, and with 3 rear seats removed, I can fit 2 mtb's inside without taking wheels off.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I drive a Suburban. If I remove the third row, I can stack bikes in there like firewood. 

JK. I use a T2.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i have an a4 that i threw my bike into for a month before i got a cheap trunk rack. i have a thule setup for my snowboards, and will probably get the attachments for my bike at some point. but the trunk rack is ok for now.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine fits well with the seats folded down.

I have an 06 Grand Cherokee. I'm a Jeep guy... this being my seond Grand Cherokee and just getting rid of my Wrangler.


----------



## Jimmythinghd (May 27, 2010)

4runner swallows my bike whole with 60 of the 60/40 seats folded down. But with the mud it makes a mess. Ordered a hitch rack today.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

taurus x will fit a couple XL 29ers and plenty of gear w/o removing wheels or anything with the rear seats all folded flat


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

I can fit several bikes in the back of my Defender- no problem!:thumbsup:


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

Plenty of room plus a nice seat to have a beer after the ride!


----------



## gtluke (Aug 15, 2007)

01 hyundai accent, 2 door. Pretty much the smallest hardtop car you can buy. my 29er fits in the hatch with both wheels on and even the seat fully extended.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I currently have my Dad's Accent _4 door_ sedan on loan and sitting in my driveway...I believe I would have see a pic of that...granted,you said '01 and his is an '09,and I ain't saying yer lying,I'm just eerily :skep:


----------



## acctnut (Dec 1, 2008)

*Golfs*



GlazedHam said:


> Does anyone know if a VW Gulf can hold two bikes with front wheel removed but seatposts in place ...similar to the Fit shown in this thread? Thanks.


Yes, if you and your riding partner ride 13" frames w/ BMX wheels or a bike friday. No, for any other adult bike.

With all seats folded down (including the deadly finger chopping front seat), you can fit a 58" road bike, or 19" MTB without wheels taken off. You can also fit any bike with wheels off with the back seat split, so you can have two passengers and a bike. Maybe two bikes if you wedge 'em in.


----------



## Misterlime (Dec 7, 2009)

1994 Ford Probe GT (which I've since gotten rid of), with rear seats folded down I could easily fit my old Gary Fisher Hoo Koo EE Koo (medium size frame) without taking the wheels off. 

2002 Honda Accord coupe. Either with or without audio equipment, no way! With 2 12inch subs in trunk my unicycle fits in the trunk, barely. 

Anyone know how well a 2007-2010 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited (4 door) would fit a full suspension Trek Fuel inside? I have no problem taking the front wheel off. Interested in buying a Jeep, fitting a bike or two inside is real important to me for security reasons while at work. Laying the bike down is fine, but would like to stand them up if carrying more than one bike. Read somewhere that the nerf bar gets in the way, others say no problem. Any input on this? Very hard to find an answer to this on the Jeep forums and on the internet. Thanks


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

I would say no problem. I used to have a jeep & could fit my bike in the back seat with top up & wheel off.


----------



## shillelagh (Jun 30, 2010)

2009 Honda Fit. I will eventually post pics of our bike rack, but a teaser: we get two bikes in the back of the fit and still have room for a third passenger.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

shillelagh said:


> 2009 Honda Fit. I will eventually post pics of our bike rack, but a teaser: we get two bikes in the back of the fit and still have room for a third passenger.


There has been news about a Fit Hybrid 

"the optimistic wild guess for Fit Hybrid mileage would be high-40s, maybe even 50 mpg on the highway."

That would be the ultimate weekend fuel sipping bike car.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

More recent pic of my 2002 RAV-4, loaded for a 2-week getaway. That's two bikes (one road, one mountain) with both wheels on, 1/2 dozen smaller bags, a huge duffel full of camping gear, a suitcase, and a cooler! Had a great time and got nearly 30mpg on the highway...


----------



## PaulDuB (Jul 14, 2009)

Stuck a third bike in the Honda Fit pretty easily. Three bikes with both wheels off and three passengers also does not seem out of the question.

But for now, two bikes with the front wheel removed and the third with both wheels removed work well.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

I've done 7 bikes in/on my Toyota Tercel once. seriously.


----------



## ObeyMyFast! (Jul 26, 2010)

I have put 2 bikes in the back of my MKV GTI...


----------



## Killertofu (Jul 2, 2010)

mine fits in my 99 mustang with the front wheel off but much better with both wheels off.


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

My Ford Expedition, rear seats down, bike slides in at a 45 degree angle easily, with room to spare.

My RX8...........bwahahaha no way in heck will it fit.


----------



## YuoGotOwn3d (Jul 23, 2010)

01 Saturn... back seats down I cant fit the bike in w/o the front tire.


----------



## 00sable (Oct 28, 2009)

2000 Merc Sable let the back seats down and remove front tire. Muddy days rrreeally suck though.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

A very handy thread. I would love to see how many bikes fit in a Scion XB. I am surprised so many bikes fit in the Matrix. It has made me motivated to buy one.


----------



## redshift83 (May 16, 2010)

2003 WRX sedan here. Lucky for me the rear seats don't fold so the best way I've found to load the bike is to take off both wheels and the seatpost. Then, rotate the bars 90 deg. while in the same motion stuffing the back end into the trunk first. Finally, put the wheels on top and find a place to wedge the seat into so it won't rattle on the way home. This has worked well for the last 3 years with my Trek 6000. I'm scared now though, looking at 29ers and I can't figure out how the hell this is gonna work! I may have to give in and finally spend some cash on a rack..


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

I used to drive an '88 Chevy Beretta that I could lean the passenger seat all the way back and fit my bike in the front seat with the front tire removed.


----------



## dirtmafia (Dec 24, 2008)

Fits....


----------



## Wdave (Jul 26, 2010)

Heh, My honda odyssey fits 3 bikes standing up without taking the wheels off. with the 3rd row folded, And you still have Massive amounts of space for junk, and 4 People comfortably.
The only con, Its a mommy van >.>


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

*Question:*

I am looking at a 2006 Impreza Wagon. Will a 19" MTB fit in the back standing up with the front wheel removed and the seat off? I saw Rock's pics of his WRX with the bike in the back but I would love to see some more pics and hear some more about bike fit in the Impreza.


----------



## wkumtrider (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone try the new Ford Fiesta yet?


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

dirtmafia said:


> Fits....


Wrong thead. Not a car.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

Otter said:


> I've currently got an 05 Element, can get a bike in there anyway I want. Almost always have the bike with me, fold up one rear seat and have a 2x8 in the back with a quick release mount and keep the bike on it. Very easy to get in and out. I can also just roll the bike in with both wheels on, but it tends to wobble.
> 
> I was looking for a Ford Taurs X (Freestyle) and it would have worked great. Although they're kind of ugly, I would HIGHLY recommend looking into one of those vs. the Escape or Tribute. More room (3 rows of seats), better ride, better gas mileage and cheaper to boot!. Pretty cool cars all around, but they're a bit tougher to find.


Same here, because we have no kids , I keep my Cdale and my wifes road bike in the Element nearly all the while. Each one strapped to the sides- seats folded.


----------



## ThomasEds (Aug 24, 2010)

This is my 2009 Mitsubishi Outlander. It is an awesome "outdoor" car. This has to be the best car I have ever owned. I snowboard all winter, and it gets me wherever I want to go and in comfort. I can fit a ton of stuff in the back and the split trunk is great for sitting in and getting changed when there is snow on the ground. Now I can also fit two bikes easily in the back with plenty of space for bags. One is my GF X-Cal 29er and the other my wifes Cube ltd pro, I just take the front wheels off and attach to the mounts, I just made a quick unit of two delta fork mounts attached to a piece of wood at the back. I am really happy with this set up.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

elder_mtber said:


> I am thinking about a Ford Escape or Maza Tribute. Used. $15k max.
> 
> Need more input if possible.
> 
> ...


I own a 2003 Mazda Tribute, and I'm happy with it! Gas milage is good, it fits everywere! The downside of things is that is not as capable as other SUV's...suspensions not that good...But hey it's not an off road truck!

Bike fits with front wheel off, and I fold one seat...


----------



## Styles (Jun 18, 2004)

*1998 Ford F250*

I installed 2Xthru axle quick release bed mounts in my truck bed.

Rhino spray-on bed liner installed as well, and ARE V-Series Cap with a Yak rack on the top and gunwale brackets for the canoe.

Initially i was a little worried to drill holes in the bed, but i figure, i'll just get the holes Krowned when i get the truck rustproofed, and i have a cap with the Tuffgrip bedliner material, so it's pretty waterproof, with no exposure to the elements.

I drilled the holes then put in bolts, and the bolts were too short, so the bikes rattled around a bit until i figured out that i needed longer bolts 

I'm thinking about installing one more inverted quick release facing backwards between the two so i can fit 3 in the back without banging them up.

It's pretty awesome that i can fit 2 bikes plus race gear and my toolkit, plus canoe on the top! Makes for some busy summer long weekends!


----------



## romanl (Jul 31, 2010)

'10 VW GOLF TDI,
seats down w/ front wheel off fits no problem. i did that for last month or so, but just got the rack, it really becomes PITA to try fit a dirty bike inside your car, now only front wheel rides in the trunk


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

1998 Toyota Camry with rear seat down. '10 gt Sanction 1 laid down with front wheel off will slide through trunk - rear wheel just fits pass-through if "shoved". Transported this way for years - just got around to installing hitch-mounted rack. Don't have to worry about through-axle rolling around and getting lost under seats anymore.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I can get a few in mine, 3 if I put one rear facing, maybe more if I thought it out, but I like just 2 with all of our camping gear, and plenty of tools and such. Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## hammy35 (Jan 2, 2009)

longhaultrucker said:


> I've read this entire thread,but it's been a day or 10,so if I've forgotten or missed a post on one...does anybody know how/if a 29er would fit in something like a Chevy Aveo 5 with the seats folded down or not? They can be had inexpensively 'round here,and come '11,I'll be looking for something similar for MPG's (as I'll also be going up a size tires on the KIA,I'll be using it primarily in bad weather).
> 
> Thanks


Don't waste your money. Get a Fit; better car in every way. Holds more bike too.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

5 bikes (front wheels off), 5 people and camping gear inside my 91 Astro.
8 bikes, 8 people and gear if I put the bikes on racks outside.
2 bikes, 2 people sleeping with all the seats out.

Cost me $800 3 years ago. Still running fine.


----------



## mrbb008 (May 20, 2010)

I have to remove the front wheel of the BLT to get in the Nissan Altima 98 trunk with back seats down or just on the passenger side (no seats down). I'm getting a roof rack + bike rack with locks so it will be a lot easier. I won't need to remove the baby car seat either. Woohoo! Yeah, too lazy to remove the baby car seat but not too lazy to ride for 3 hours. hehe.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

subaru legacy wagon.

Bikes lying down:
One bike in the back, seats down, no removing anything, no worries.
Two bikes in back, removing front wheel of second bike makes it easier.

Bikes standing up, seat post slamed or pulled, front wheel removed, two bikes + camping gear or max 4 bikes, maybe 5 havent tried (best way for us to get 5 dudes and bikes somewhere, other car takes 3 ppl and 1 bike)

I like having the bike(s) inside and locked so going to grab a bite you don't worry about it, and also in case of winter you don't get salt etc on your bikes...


----------



## Warped_Mind (Apr 11, 2006)

08 Mazda 3. Front wheel off, rear seats folded down.










...but not anymore since I got the Kuat rack.


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Warped_Mind said:


> 08 Mazda 3. Front wheel off, rear seats folded down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the Kuat? They seem good and light. What model?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow...some very _*clever*_ setups here! I'm impressed at the resourcefulness of mountain bikers...


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

I used to transport my bike in the trunk of my 88 Honda Prelude (with the back seat folded down) but it only fit *just so* and was kind of a pain in the ass to get it in and out, and it would keep yanking one of my speaker wires out. It was kinda funny to see people watch me stuff it into such a little car, though.

Then my uncle found an old bike rack in his shed and gave it to me so now I can deploy rapidly and it's only a mild PITA to get into the trunk, which I rarely need to do anyway.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

*Minivans rule...*

This was a loaded down van. Four bikes, four people for two days. All our clothes, gear and bikes.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Zeroack said:


> This was a loaded down van. Four bikes, four people for two days. All our clothes, gear and bikes.


:thumbsup: Doesn't even look crowded.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Trail Ninja said:


> :thumbsup: Doesn't even look crowded.


That's the huge problem with Minivans. There so freak'n roomy! Try looking for anything else that gets 23mpg and Costs 10-12k, can run mountains just fine and has the same amount of storage as a minivan. You can't. Just wish they could make one that looked a little cooler.

Ah well...


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Currently have my small mojo in the back seat of a dodge intrepid. Oh thank god I drive a vehicle that can haul a bike without having to go through the hassel of loading it up in a sedan.


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

three bikes, three riders and all gear for weekend riding packed in Honda Jazz/Fit... Tetris skills come handy


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

misuge said:


> three bikes, three riders and all gear for weekend riding packed in Honda Jazz/Fit... Tetris skills come handy


Respect....


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

Zeroack said:


> Respect....


+1 for making due

The average _manifest consumption _American carrying that load would spend $10,000 more for a land yaht, and spend $2000 more a year on fuel, but dead head (driving a empty truck) to work alone most of the time.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

2002 Audi A4 sedan. I can get the bike in the trunk, both wheels off... stem/bars removed... ugh. 

So the answer is really no, unless I drop the back seat, then I can get the bike in there front wheel off and much wrestling.

... so I got a hitch rack setup. I was going to do that anyway. 

I was hoping the trunk was a bit bigger so I could stash my bike in there wheels off. I suppose I could do that if I got a steerer tube clamp under the stem to keep my headset adjustment. I had a MK2 and MK3 Jetta, and both cars I could stash my bike and bike gear in the trunk safely... and with the back seat up. Total stealth.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2002 Audi allroad 2.7Twin Turbo*

Bikes inside:

a) 2010 Giant Anthem X2 (16")
b) 2006 Santa Cruz Blur (18")

I got this car mainly because it can fit our bikes(possibly even three!)...and of course, the Porsche passing power, Dune Buggy-like steep hill and high-speed snow abilities:


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

bikedreamer said:


> Driving a Subaru Impreza 5-door. Two bikes (with the wheels off) will fit inside, in an upright position. Hell, I was able to do that in my Honda Civic hatchback.


--> Of the 3 other cars I've owned the Imprezza so far has been the worst fitting of them all. I have an '09 and there just isn't a lot of room from floor - ceiling. Even my '94 2Dr. Oldsmobile Cutlass fit a bike with less hassles. I would just take the front wheel off and slide it in the back seat - the leather helped too.
- Also had a '91 (i think) Golf 4 door, never tried but I think I could have easily fit 3 bikes with the wheels off. What I loved about this car was the bikes went right in upright without banging against the plastic and cloth upholstery
- Wife has a 2004 Focus ZX5, little easier than the subaru fiitting a bike b/c of the interior roof clearance.


----------



## hygieneboy (May 25, 2009)

2 Bungie cords, then tie the back wheel done in under a minute


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

2000 Subaru Impreza Sedan

Frame in the back seat, wheels in the trunk :thumbsup:


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I generally throw my bikes in the back of the Raptor but I can fit my KHS XC-104 and my wife's Trek Hybrid in the back of her 09' Buick Enclave. It's not the best fit but it works.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

2010 Subaru Forester fits one 29er HT laying down with wheels on, but not nearly as easy as my pickup truck was. Need to buy a good rack for multi-bike trips, but can't decide roof or hitch rack.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Honda Fit :thumbsup: I have roof racks but due to wind drag I transport the bikes inside the cab on longer trips (1 hr +).


----------



## AZG23 (Jan 20, 2008)

fits goooood......


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

I have a 01 Deville that wont fit anything. I have to take me wife's 04 Yukon XL to fit my 29er...and it goes inside. In a week or 2 I'll be buying a Outback in which it will probably go on the roof.


----------



## Nos482 (Apr 19, 2009)

'05 WRX sedan, I can fit my '01 yukon se (17") in the back seat with the front tire off, my '10 XTC 1 (18") won't


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm surprised I haven't seen any Xterras in this thread yet.

Anyways, the Xterra is nice for this because it has two rails that you can mount stuff to in the back hatch. Perfect for installing a bike rack...










A few necessary parts that can all be had for cheap...










Didn't take very long.










Comfortably fits two bikes. 99% of the time it will just be my own, but it's nice to have the option of the second. When the one bike is in there, I will often car camp next to it on the other side, which works out perfectly! :ihih:










Still lots of room to move the front seats back.


----------



## CRacer13 (Sep 13, 2010)

07 cobalt, in trunk with seats folded down and front wheel off.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

1999 GMC Suburban.
I can fit a ton of bikes in it, but I love how I can fit one bike on its side, withour having to remove the wheels, or seatpost.
What smaller (wagon like) vehicles offer this option? I love the ease of load-in, load-out, and the fact that the bike is stable during transport on its side.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

My bike fits in the trunk of my Toyota Camry. I have to remove the front wheel, but I prefer to travel with the bike this way instead of worrying about it on the rack. There's still plenty of room for other stuff in the trunk.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

1997 FZJ80. put the back seats down and my bike fits no problems.


----------



## misuge (Apr 20, 2009)

My Honda Jazz/Fit again, this time with one bike, without removing the wheels...


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

1990 Miata









I only did that once. It easily fits in the trunk of my Sentra, but that car has a roof rack.


----------



## esilvassy (Jul 25, 2006)

wkumtrider said:


> Anyone try the new Ford Fiesta yet?


Well I did a quick test while test driving a hatchback version of the 2011 fiesta.
With the rear seats folded down my medium pivot mach 429 fits fine with just both wheels off.

I will do some more testing once I pick up my car, but from the looks of it with careful packing and some padding 2 bikes and gear should be doable.

I will be looking into roof or hitch rack options though.


----------



## emmathegreat (Nov 29, 2010)

*Mazda capella*

02 Mazda Capella. I can easily throw my bike in without taking anything off. Got a large rubber mat to protect the upholstry and has paid off, as when it needs a clean out I can just shake the mat off and it's good.
For carrying passengers and 2+ bikes, I reccommend something with more grunt than a 2.0 litre car as it starts to get pretty slack with that much cargo.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

piston honda said:


> I can fit several bikes in the back of my Defender- no problem!:thumbsup:


that's your everyday vehicle?


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

deoreo said:


> 1999 GMC Suburban.
> I can fit a ton of bikes in it, but I love how I can fit one bike on its side, withour having to remove the wheels, or seatpost.
> What smaller (wagon like) vehicles offer this option? I love the ease of load-in, load-out, and the fact that the bike is stable during transport on its side.


Lol, just to go in the opposite direction, here's my road bike - in the back of my *Prius*. 










Here's 2 road bikes in the back of a Prius - https://priuschat.com/forums/gen-ii...storage-space-than-i-thought.html#post1112595










To even things out, if you're carrying a *lot* of bikes, here's a similar vehicle - can't quite match the carrying capacity of this thing in my Prius. 










P.S. Oh, nope, found a similar pic from a Prius, lol -


>


https://priuschat.com/forums/gen-ii...431-bike-rack-swagman-vs-xport-sportrack.html


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

PaulRivers said:


> Lol, just to go in the opposite direction, here's my road bike - in the back of my *Prius*.


lol - That's awesome!


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

deoreo said:


> lol - That's awesome!


Yeah. 

Not as sure about fitting a mountain bike in there though. I bet my 26" mountain bike would fit, but I doubt a 29er with bigger fatter tires would fit...it's a tight squeeze with the road bike...

Anyone actually tried it?


----------



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

deoreo said:


> 1999 GMC Suburban.
> I can fit a ton of bikes in it, but I love how I can fit one bike on its side, withour having to remove the wheels, or seatpost.
> What smaller (wagon like) vehicles offer this option? I love the ease of load-in, load-out, and the fact that the bike is stable during transport on its side.


I frequently have two bikes whole, nothing taken off, in my Subaru Outback. Done it with two mountain bikes, two TT bikes (with aero bars in place), road bikes, and various combinations of the above. Usually have the rear seat folded down anyway. Definitely nice to not have to hassle with taking apart the bike just to transport and also having it secured inside the car for safety.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Dec 31, 2010)

2011 Nissan Juke; 2 mountain bikes in back with the seats down and front wheels off. I'm looking for something outside (roof, hatch, or hitch). The roof rack has to carry surfboards and a kayak too. Not all at once. I've heard terrible things about hatch/trunk racks. There is no receiver hitch made for Juke yet. If anybody has any ideas please let me know. Thanks


----------



## thebronze13 (Jan 10, 2011)

I can fit 3 bikes laying down with the front wheels off....


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Dec 31, 2010)

Found a receiver hitch for the Juke. A company called CURT sells a 1-1/4" receiver with a #2000 tow capacity and a #200 tongue weight. Nissan says the Juke can't tow but I don't think they will mind if I hang a couple of bikes off the back.


----------



## Murphy1976 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Ford Tranzit + bikes*

4 snowbikes
or 4 or 5 recumbents
but the record was 6 bikes (some of them 19") + 6 people. All bikes without any dismounting.

or 4 kayaks inside + 4 people: http://mur.rajce.idnes.cz/2008-05-01_Cenkarna_Tepla_Vltava/#DSC00034.JPG


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

My Turner fits in the hatch inside my Z4 M Coupe...Bike is a large Turner Burner w/100mm fork.


----------



## emmathegreat (Nov 29, 2010)

Used to get 2 bikes into a Ford focus Zetec easy as pies, but just upgraded to the XR5 model and the boot space is a whole lot shallower, meaning that if you want to fit those same two bikes in, theres a whole lot of mission as the height impedes a lot, and the seats don't fold down as well. Stick to the zetec!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

*The Bronze*

Amazing to see a xr4ti. Any mods done to it. Rare cars.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

We have a Honda Pilot and a Kia Sephia. With some seat reconfiguring, Pumpkin can fit inside both vehicles. Front wheel needs to be taken off for inside the Kia though.


----------



## fondazo (Apr 27, 2010)

any ideas or for a cannondale lefty bike? right now I remove the back wheel and put the bike inside with the back seats down, but I don't want to remove the back wheel anymore.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

juan_manuel said:


> any ideas or for a cannondale lefty bike? right now I remove the back wheel and put the bike inside with the back seats down, but I don't want to remove the back wheel anymore.


 Sorry, thats the only way to transport a Lefty Cannondale. The transport impracticality and high-maintenence of the Lefty is the #1 reason why I left the Cannondale arena.


----------



## fondazo (Apr 27, 2010)

Totally agree, some times I want my "normal" quick release front wheel back; but i'm sure there must be some good ideas on how to transport lefty bikes...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

juan_manuel said:


> Totally agree, some times I want my "normal" quick release front wheel back; but i'm sure there must be some good ideas on how to transport lefty bikes...


Your _*best solution*_ is expensive: full size truck - no wheels removed.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd say a Dodge Sprinter is the best solution.


----------



## fondazo (Apr 27, 2010)

deuxdiesel said:


> I'd say a Dodge Sprinter is the best solution.


lol...not only my cdale lefty fits there, also my bedroom and probably my small hatchback


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Your _*best solution*_ is expensive: full size truck - no wheels removed.


I understand you said "best solution"  :thumbsup: ,but ya don't need a full size (or a new one for that matter) to haul your bike without removing the front wheel. Granted,this is a pic of my 26er,but my 29er fits too :thumbsup: 

















FWIW,I also have a setup with some lumber I had laying around,with 2 fork mounts to haul two bikes that way...oddly enough,it was cut to fit perfect in a 1st gen S10 ('91),but is considerably too narrow to fit the 2nd gen I now have ('96)...weird,I didn't think there'd be that much difference


----------



## jseko (Jan 25, 2011)

Without removing anything, I can fit my bike upright inside a Toyota Sienna. I have a few inches clearance from the roof to the seat. All I really need to do is fold down the 3rd row of seats. The second row, two chairs, can stay put and the front wheel slips in between, but nobody can sit in the middle row because the handle bars are forward of the headrests. Use one ratchet strap to secure the bike.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

what is that, an Element? thank you


----------



## focusracer1 (Mar 21, 2011)

2003 Focus SVT Hatch


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Morair said:


> Ditto on the Fit. It easily holds 2 bikes (inside) and gear plus it gets great gas mileage. :thumbsup:


What size frames are those? Biggest I need to fit is a 21" Rockhopper.

I've currently got an '08 MINI Cooper S Coupe which wouldn't fit much more than a 5 year old's tricycle (and I'd need to throw the seats down to accomplish that). Hatch rack works OK, but I have zero security and bikes are exposed to the elements the whole ride to and and from. I don't mind taking off the front wheel, but taking the rear off is more of a hassle than I want.

I've been window/web shopping the Forester and Element for a while, but they're both a little too SUV for me and got comparatively crappy mileage. Would love to stay in something slightly smaller/lower to the ground that's still somewhat fun to drive (and AWD if possible).

How do the 4 door Mk VI Golf/GTIs fair? My fun car side has been eying the new Golf R for next year, but my practical side would deduct significant points if I'd be stuck using the hatch rack.


----------



## focusracer1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> How do the 4 door Mk VI Golf/GTIs fair? My fun car side has been eying the new Golf R for next year, but my practical side would deduct significant points if I'd be stuck using the hatch rack.


You want roomy, AWD, and fun to drive? Then you can't go wrong with a Subaru WRX hatchback. MPG's aren't going to be the best, but there tends to be a trade off between fun and fuel economy. I believe the WRX hatch has slightly more room than my SVT Focus.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

focusracer1 said:


> You want roomy, AWD, and fun to drive? Then you can't go wrong with a Subaru WRX hatchback. MPG's aren't going to be the best, but there tends to be a trade off between fun and fuel economy. I believe the WRX hatch has slightly more room than my SVT Focus.


Yeah, I tested one of them when I bought my current MINI, mileage scared me off though. The fact that the test car kept stalling at stop signs until it finally died all together and required me to call the dealer to come out and jump it unfairly colored my perception of them as well. I might throw it back in the mix though if my other candidates wind up around the same mileage-wise.


----------



## yakswak (Apr 17, 2004)

My bike fits fine in the MCS (we have an '08 as well). Both rear seats need to be down, obviously. One wheel off. Bike laid down, diagonal positioning. I think there were a few folks in this thread that posted pictures. The bike is a 19.5" Turner Burner (100mm fork).

If I took the rear wheel off too it would be even easier. It's just another 30sec... That seems silly to look for a new car just for that slight inconvenience.



Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> What size frames are those? Biggest I need to fit is a 21" Rockhopper.
> 
> I've currently got an '08 MINI Cooper S Coupe which wouldn't fit much more than a 5 year old's tricycle (and I'd need to throw the seats down to accomplish that). Hatch rack works OK, but I have zero security and bikes are exposed to the elements the whole ride to and and from. I don't mind taking off the front wheel, but taking the rear off is more of a hassle than I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

Late to the party here...not the most practical, but one of the most fun bike trips I've ever taken was when at the last minute I decided in the summer of 2007 to go to Junior Road Nats with my team in Seven Springs, PA, then head over to Mt Snow the next weekend for MTB Nats. 5000+ miles in two weeks. Always gave people the doubletakes when they saw me pull out my large framed Spark out of the trunk(s). Sadly I don't have the car anymore...:sad:


----------



## focusracer1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Now that's funny lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

yakswak said:


> My bike fits fine in the MCS (we have an '08 as well). Both rear seats need to be down, obviously. One wheel off. Bike laid down, diagonal positioning. I think there were a few folks in this thread that posted pictures. The bike is a 19.5" Turner Burner (100mm fork).
> 
> If I took the rear wheel off too it would be even easier. It's just another 30sec... That seems silly to look for a new car just for that slight inconvenience.


Tried it w/ my 21" Rockhopper w/ front wheel off and seatpost removed and it didn't even seem close. I could try removing the rear wheel, but I'd really like to be able to just pop off the front wheel, drop the saddle, throw the bike in and go. I'll have to give it a go w/ my size large Camber, frame seems a bit more compact.

I'd also like to be able to seat 4 6'ers for more than 20 minutes in relative comfort when I don't have the bikes and something w/ AWD and a bit more clearance would be much appreciated for the snow and gravel roads. I'd definitely miss the Whiptastic handling and would most likely be looking at not quite as good of mileage (unless I went for a Fit or a TDI), but I'm feeling it might be time for a change in general. Honestly, I'd love to be able to hang onto the MCS as a most of the time DD and auto-x toy and pick up an older used Forester or some such, but don't think I can swing two cars financially.

I might actually do a test drive and bike fit on a Countryman. Got to do an interior tour of one as I was at the dealer for scheduled maintenance the day they got they're first one in, but it wasn't ready to drive. Seemed to have a pretty good amount of rear seat space and mileage sounds like it will actually wind up being relatively decent. Initial drive reviews I have read sounded relatively promising but seemed to consistently mention a good amount of chassis flex. Can't quite decide if I like the looks of them or totally hate them yet though


----------



## mtbscott (May 11, 2005)

Sid Nitzerglobin said:


> I might actually do a test drive and bike fit on a Countryman. Got to do an interior tour of one as I was at the dealer for scheduled maintenance the day they got they're first one in, but it wasn't ready to drive. Seemed to have a pretty good amount of rear seat space and mileage sounds like it will actually wind up being relatively decent. Initial drive reviews I have read sounded relatively promising but seemed to consistently mention a good amount of chassis flex. Can't quite decide if I like the looks of them or totally hate them yet though


I likes my MINI's....I'm on number 4, a 2011 JCW Coupe. I have used a Thule Roofrack with front wheel off trays on all of them, and have wheelbags to keep from soiling the interior. I'll snap a pic with two bikes on it this weekend. I can fit my 26'r and roadbike inside (one at a time) with wheels off, but have never tried my 29'er. I'd rather just use the rack. I kind of like the general look of the Countryman but I'm not ready to trade the nimbleness of the coupe for the extra utility of it.


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

I have had two Minis and had a rack on top of both. It was too much hassle to take both wheels off and ram the passenger seat all the way forward to put the bike inside.

I sold the Mini and now have a 08 GTI 2-door. My Trek EX fits easily in the back with only the front wheel off. The GTI is as fast as the Mini and is much more comfortable. It doesn't handle as well, but it's no slouch either. I think it's probably the best compromise between utility and fun. The WRX wagon would be my second choice. I looked at a Countryman last night at the car show and it does not have as much room in the back as the GTI. I think the VW's interior is much better than the Mini's as well.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

I just rented a RAV4, and what a fantastic bike hauler! The doorway is about 3' tall, but if you remove the floor to expose the well, you have 4' of height! Here's a pic of a large Tallboy, with the floor (not quite enough height to be totally vertical), and with the well exposed. It also lays flat (with front wheel pointed up) just fine.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

There is an RFX inside that trunk (without the rear seats folded down). Both wheels were removed however...


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, with room to spare. Mercedes R350. It got a very generous third row, and with 3rd row folded I can fit my hardtail with front wheel on. Any bike with front wheel off. With second row folded, I take couple bikes and boxes of gear - with front wheel on.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

I can fit my bike in the back of my '96 Outback with the seats folded down. No need to remove the front wheel or seatpost. It's kind of a pain manuevering it out of the car though. When I decide to bring my back with me so I can ride after work, I'd rather have it in the car instead of hanging off the back. There's some shady bike-riding hobos around my job that would probably gank my bike in a second if they had the chance. 

I've thought about getting a "better" cargo/bike hauler/daily driver car but I really haven't found one yet. The Scion xB gets better mileage and is taller for bulky items, but I think the overall cargo room is actually less than my wagon.


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

DoinkMobb said:


> When I decide to bring my back with me so I can ride after work, I'd rather have it in the car instead of hanging off the back. There's some shady bike-riding hobos around my job that would probably gank my bike in a second if they had the chance.


Just...an fyi.

A ton of stories I've heard like this end with "so I came out to find my car window smashed and my bike stolen out of my car...".

What I did, personally, is I bought one of those bike chain locks. There's a solid metal loop that connects to the seat where the seat folds down, and I lock my bike to that. If I'm leaving my bike sitting inside my car in the parking lot all day or something.


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I lock my bike inside my car as well, with a big heavy Onguard chain lock. Anything to deter a potential thief. The metal loops that hold the back seats in my Fit connect directly to the frame and are hardened steel so its a good anchor point.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

When I travel & rent a vehicle, the bike goes inside, usually with front wheel removed.

With my truck, the bike hangs on the hitch rack, unless I'm pulling a trailer for work, then front wheel off again & jammed into the extended cab. Just barely fits.


----------



## guanfangfang (Apr 8, 2011)

Very useful thread. It would be nice to see how many bikes a Scion XB. I am surprised that so many bikes in an array. I was motivated to buy.


----------



## Broncstad (Aug 4, 2009)

2005 scion XB XL 29er. Rip9
Both wheels off. 04 giant 26er. 1 wheel off

2004 ford ranger short bed. 
My little pickup bed is too short for my XL rip9. Bike has too much wheel base so I cock rear end sideways and tie down bars and bungee rearend. Short drives I lay it down in back. Obviously 26er fits. 

1967 ford bronco
29er XL both wheels off. 
26er 1 wheel off. Possibly none. My roll cage is not 29er friendly.


----------



## 2gunnz (Jun 30, 2006)

2003 VW Jetta Wagon
Two bikes with both wheels off and seat post's removed. That's if you want them both in the cargo area. If you have both rear seats down then you don't have to take off the rear wheels.

1999 Audi A4
Two bikes with both rear seats folded down. One bike with both wheels off in the truck only.

1987 VW Cabriolet
Two bikes with front wheels removed and back seat removed.

1990 VW Golf
Two bikes with front wheels removed back seat down.

1985 Range Rover
Two bikes in cargo area front wheels removed. Two bike no wheels removed if back seat is folded down.

There are a few other cars Ive had and hauled bikes in but the story is the same. Usually I can get two bike into a hatch or sedan as long as the rear seat will fold down. I finally got tired of packing and unpacking the various vehicles and always got a roof rack.


----------



## stormpeakco (Jun 29, 2010)

Usually, just put bikes on our *universal receiver hitch mounted rack* (Saris Thelma-2). We have a *ford escape hybrid* and both my Merlin road and Moots YBB fit inside (upright with some bungee cords to keep them in place, after removing the front wheel when the weather is particularly bad during the spring snow melt/autumn-when driving to lower elevation for a trip to Fruita-CO Nat Mon, Cortez-Phil's or west coast. Being vertically challenged, I don't need to lower either seat post).


----------



## black-tom (May 9, 2010)

2000 Toyota 4runner, can fit two bikes laying flat with both tires on and seats in their riding position with the car seats folded down. I can fit a third bike on top, but I took the front wheel off the third bicycle. Typically I just use my hitch rack when it's more than 1 bicycle though.


----------



## Pininfarina599 (May 1, 2011)

My Specialized fits in my RSX but its a pain in the ass taking off the wheel off. So I now use a hitch mounted rack and its been great.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

Honda Civic Sedan - (prior to 2005) remove both wheels, lower seat post and 2 bikes fit in the back seat. Wheels can fit, too or be tossed in the trunk. I use an old sheet to protect the upholstery and doors from dirt and scratches...


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

_that's your everyday vehicle?_

Yeah, it's my daily driver- a bit rough on gas, but a fun truck!


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

Ford Transit Connect - no wheel removal required -25mpg.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a 1996 Firebird, and I could fit my 19" Hardrock in there... Did get odd looks at times when I took the bike out.


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

With the wheels still on, both back seats down, bike fits laying down. Standing up, needs the front wheel off with 1 back seat down.


----------



## ericF600 (May 18, 2004)

99 pathfinder. the bike fits inside but the seat rubs the roof a little. keep in mind thats with the drivers side rear seat folded and a full size car seat for the little one on the passenger side. she loves to say "daddys bike!" when it rides next to her


----------



## ericF600 (May 18, 2004)

...........and it looks like this doing it  disregard the other crap in there.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

BMW 3 series sedan fits a mountain bike in the backseat - front wheel off, seats NOT folded down. 

Who needs an SUV?


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

2009 Honda Fit
Often get a 2nd bike in there as well, when I ride with my buddy.


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

I can fit mine inside the back of my 85 4runner with the rear seats down. No wheels off the bike.


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

I have an 06 dodge ram mega cab and can put it in the backseat without folding the seats down or removing the tire with the front seats all the way back put it in there to keep from getting it stolen


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

We have a pair of 350Z's , full disassembly could not get the bikes in the truck. So we just throw them in the beater Ranger, who needs AC , power windows, comfy ride , HP , and torque?


----------



## CNC Scott (Apr 18, 2011)

My 29er fits inside my Honda Odyssey with both wheels on. It is held in my DIY rack https://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h371/CNCScott/bikeinsidesmaller.jpg It was inspired by the 1 up racks.


----------



## PaulDuB (Jul 14, 2009)

I got a third bike in my 2009 Honda Fit with three passengers comfortably with gear. Didn't have to move the front seats at all.










Specialized Pitch (wheels removed)
Specialized SX Trail (front wheel removed)
Trek Session 77 with a dual-crown fork (wheels removed)


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Car/Bike by terrasmak, on Flickr

It fits, some assembly required.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

'98 Nissan GU Patrol - waeco CF40, storage drawers, Giant Glory, Giant Trance, Giant Anthem all fit in(read as squeezed in) the back with middle row seats folded down, third row seats removed(not needed when it's only my wife & I) & that's without removing any wheels, seats or handle bars.

'96 Ford Falcon xr6 seats folded down can just squeeze the trance & anthem in but have to remove front wheels & the seats.


----------



## TheMTbiker89 (Jul 11, 2011)

2000 Kia sephia. Yeah I know its a Kia, but its a good little car. I have to take the front wheel off and put the rear seat down and navigate my bike in there.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I got my 29er hardtail in my Smartcar, have to remove both wheels as well as the seat and post but it fits inside.


----------



## nikojan (Jun 18, 2011)

mtbscott said:


> Late to the party here...not the most practical, but one of the most fun bike trips I've ever taken was when at the last minute I decided in the summer of 2007 to go to Junior Road Nats with my team in Seven Springs, PA, then head over to Mt Snow the next weekend for MTB Nats. 5000+ miles in two weeks. Always gave people the doubletakes when they saw me pull out my large framed Spark out of the trunk(s). Sadly I don't have the car anymore...:sad:


is that a 2007 cayman?


----------



## Irishcarbombs (Aug 15, 2011)

1998 Camry: The back seats fold down and I have to remove the front tire.
2009 Rav4: Rear seats down and I can fit two bikes laying down. Take the wheels off and I can fit 3 with the seats up. Haven't had the chance to try 4 yet.


----------



## fondazo (Apr 27, 2010)

Recently i discover that removing the caliper and the front wheel and then re-install it is so easy that i felt like and idiot trying to figure how to fit the bike with the front wheel...

Also the caliper doesn't loose his position thanks to the post mount adapter.


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

I have a 2009 Mazda 3 Sedan, I can fit two bikes in the back seat, f/r wheels taken off of both. I also have to put them in from different sides of the car, so that the front of each bike is on either side of the car. I have a roof rack, but only put it on every once in a while because of the mileage problem. I've never tried putting it in the trunk, but only because I have a subwoofer back there too.


----------



## Saxon9598 (Sep 15, 2008)

*My trusty old Tacoma*

If this truck could talk, Its my go to fun facilitator, we have been around the world together, literally.

I don't know what I would do without her. :thumbsup:

In the bed, my Blur LTC and my wife's Intense Traser VP2, our bags and tools for the weekend. I use the Insta-gater from Thule to hold the bikes. The racks have worked flawlessly for years, even exposed to salt and the elements. I can fit two pelican cases the wife and I use as luggage between the bikes.


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

My audi a4 can fit any bike i put in it, just depends on how wide the bars are... if they are too wide, i have to take the front wheel off so i can turn the bars 90 degrees.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

'06 GTI, front wheel off, seat down. I prefer roof racks but, last year before I moved to Texas, my team drove down for Tour of Austin and while they were eating, someone took the entire rack off the car with four team bikes on the roof and, beat the car up pretty bad in the process.

THe racks on the back always just scare me that someone is gonna rear end the car. Guess I just feel safer with the bike inside. And, I rarely, if ever, leave car car parked where I can't see it, with the bike inside. This day and age, people are just too bold and brazen!!!


----------



## peacob (Aug 21, 2011)

window tints really help with thieves. What they dont know is in the car, wont entice them.


----------



## DFW Rusty (Sep 2, 2011)

In my '95 Cherokee 4dr I have to take the front tire off of my bike no matter what. 

If I take the back seat out I can stant the bike up inside my jeep with everything intact on the bike except the front wheel!


----------



## ZUUL99 (Oct 3, 2010)

I drive a jeep Cherokee i can fit 2 bikes with the front wheels off and 3 if i play bike tetris,and stand them up with the front tires off


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't have a car/ truck/ SUV. So, no? Yes? I have to ride to the trails if I want some trail time.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

That's weird- my 95 Cherokee fits my Large Tallboy with both wheels on. Just move your passenger seat forward a bit and, to make it really easy, take out the back seat bottom (it's on a quick release).

With front wheels off and seat lowered on bigger bikes, 3 bikes is fine. With both wheels off I can put 3 just in the cargo area.


----------



## ZUUL99 (Oct 3, 2010)

really? do you keep the spare tire in. how do you keep the bike from tipping over?


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Not super convient, but I only do it once in a while. 26" hard tail in a 97 Buick LeSabre trunk. Wheels off and there's plenty of room for crap, and it's 100% out of site while I'm on the road at hotels.


----------



## NHmtnbke (Oct 20, 2009)

2008 Toyota 4Runner. Fuji Nevada 1.0


----------



## coykiam (Apr 8, 2006)

got a Saris Bones 2 trunk rack brand new for $65, such an awesome price! Was going to buy the 3 bike version to get enough clearance but saw this on CL.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Ha, forget my pic a few posts above. Got a Chevy Astro today. No pics, but I am sure I can fit all 4 of our bikes in there, plus the kids trailer, and still have room to spare.


----------



## Eddie209 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have truck, but i have fit my bike in a mazdaspeed 3 easily by taking the front wheel off and folding the seats.


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

My wife's car is 2006 RAV4 which is basically same. I put my Hardrock 29er without taking off anything. I put it diagnally but standing up and it fits perfectly and I still can use either left or right rear seat. I have right one up cause there's where my son's carseat is but my daughter uses booster seat which is very easy to remove. You just lift it up and put it aside.



@dam said:


> I just rented a RAV4, and what a fantastic bike hauler! The doorway is about 3' tall, but if you remove the floor to expose the well, you have 4' of height! Here's a pic of a large Tallboy, with the floor (not quite enough height to be totally vertical), and with the well exposed. It also lays flat (with front wheel pointed up) just fine.


----------



## aztrail (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an 07 4Runner and the bike goes right in the back. I ******* engineered a fork mount and a 2x4 if I need to bring a friend, otherwise I just back the bike in...!


----------



## jheeno (Jun 29, 2011)

2006 subaru impreza
fits in the back seat with the front wheel off
medium giant trance

Best trick is forks on the floor and rear wheel on the seat


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

Here it is! My wife's 2006 RAV4. It seems pretty good 1 bike SUV. I can put my 2 kids bike in trunk area and 2 more bike on spare tire mount carrier.

No taking off front wheel or lowering seat to get it in there. Just put it in, strap it and good to go.


----------



## helidave (Apr 29, 2009)

GMC Jimmy. Could probly fit at least one more in there like this. Just one bike lays on its side with both wheels on. Much easier.


----------



## Gorky_Park (Oct 7, 2011)

wow nice!


----------



## crazymonkey71 (Sep 1, 2008)

I can fit two inside of my 2010 Honda Fit. However, I usually put them on the hitch rack. With two on the hitch rack, I can still fit three riders and another bike inside plus all of the gear. 3 riders, 3 bikes, and 36mpg!


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

i never put my bikes in my truck but. it doesnt fit unless i take both wheels off lol if i have the rear wheel on...2 more inches forward and the door would shut!


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

My Honda Element can fit 4 bikes in the back all standing up.


----------



## cateck (Dec 12, 2011)

'99 Honda CR-V fits in the back with rear seats folded down and front tire removed.


----------



## Stormwalker (Feb 23, 2011)

I usually use a hitch mount rack, but since this is my first winter of actually owning my own Pugsley, I've been carting it around in my Cherokee, since a steel frame bike probably wouldn't get along with road salt too well.

I've just been tossing the entire thing in, no taking wheels off or anything, it fits fine. I should probably do some research to do one of those nifty solutions where I stand the bike up and the front quick release is attached to a bracket mounted to wood or whatever.


----------



## MC357 (Jun 9, 2011)

travels on a trunk rack!


----------



## caliboy559 (Nov 23, 2011)

terrasmak said:


> It fits, some assembly required.


I have a Z also.. Is there anyway to get the frame in without taking off fork and handlebars ? Ill be picking up my new bike in a week. So i got to be sure i can take it home.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

2008 Volvo C30 and 2003 KONA Kahuna Deluxe

i really want a hitch mount rack!

which one is the best for 3 bikes?


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Sports Car: 2011 Nissan 370Z
Mountain Bike: 2011 Giant Revel 0

Less than 5 minutes to take off front tire and fit in hatch of car. Use 2 towels to catch mud/dirt and minimize scratches.

Don't have to adjust seats. Visibility thru rear view mirror is still good.


----------



## caliboy559 (Nov 23, 2011)

slumpey said:


> Sports Car: 2011 Nissan 370Z
> Mountain Bike: 2011 Giant Revel 0
> 
> Less than 5 minutes to take off front tire and fit in hatch of car. Use 2 towels to catch mud/dirt and minimize scratches.
> ...


Sweet thanks Slumpey..


----------



## djdj (Jan 6, 2012)

04 Legacy GT, giant trance x2
with both rear seats down bike fits easily with wheels on
with one seat down and front wheel off bike fits standing up (therefore plenty of room for luggage)
with two seats down and front wheels off you'd definitely get 2 trances standing with quite a bit of room between them for luggage, and probably a third bike depending on how long the forks are


----------



## SH4RKY (Jan 2, 2012)

Can get 2+ bikes in my Landrover Defender 90. Have to remove the front wheels, but fit quite nicely.

They go in front first, the forks sort of match the bulkhead angle, and then they angle across the load area (too long otherwise). back wheels are wedged against the rear door, but this holds them in place nicely.


----------



## SH4RKY (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh, my MG ZT will also carry 1 bike. Saloon with folding rear seats. bit of a hassle, but with the front wheel off it will go in with a bit of wiggling. Helps to have SPDs otherwise the pedals catch on the rear crossbrace.

Ill have to get some photos up


----------



## Cloudbase (Jun 3, 2008)

Bikes fit great in the back of the Tacoma & shell with front wheels off. Honda Element holds 3 bikes and 3 people with both wheels on.


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

2007 Felt Virtue 2
2011 Nissan Xterra

Bought a Saris Traps Singletrack and a couple of fork mounts with a gift certificate I got for Christmas. Fits absolutely perfectly in a 2011 Nissan Xterra S. Only thing I had to do was use the tie down plates that came with the vehicle and buy some machine screws and washers. The holes pre-drilled in the Saris Singletrack line up perfectly with the rails in the back of the rig.

Three things I'm really happy about:
1) My seats fold down 60/40, and the bike fits on the 40 side with room to spare.
2) The singletrack is really low profile (doesn't stick up off the floor much at all). When flying solo, I have a habit of sleeping in the back of my vehicle for quick overnights, and I can easily fit a sleeping pad and have plenty of elbow room even with the bike still inside. The low profile track isn't even going to be noticeable under the pad.
3) The bike seems pretty stable without tying down the back end. I took around some corners on our mountain road at speed, and the bike didn't move at all. It would be very easy to tie it down if necessary, however, as there is a small metal eyelet on the back of the seat, and another metal tiedown that could be used where the rear seat locks. A bungie cord would get the job done.

My buddy made me a sleeve I could stick the back end of the bike in (covers the rear wheel, seat, cranks, chainring and pedals) to help protect the interior, and another cover for the front wheel.

A bit pricier than some of the homebrew interior racks, but I like it. All told, including the track, fork mounts and extra hardware, I'm in it for about $80, but the gift certificate took care of most of it!

Got cleared this week to finally get back on my bike (pavement only for now) after 2 hip surgeries, so I'm pretty excited to get this thing installed and hit the road.


----------



## kevrider (Jul 18, 2010)

i used to have a 2001 Toyota RAV4. with one (or both) rear seat(s) removed, i could roll in a bicycle (or two) without pulling the front wheel (or two bikes with fronts pulled). i miss that, it was great. it was totaled so i'm now driving a Miata and that scheme doesn't work. 

before the RAV i had a 1993 Cherokee Sport. with the back seat folded i could do the same thing, two bikes fronts off, or one bike front on. they were just loaded differently.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

For owners with disc brakes, don't you all hate having to adjust the pads each time?


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

anthonylokrn said:


> For owners with disc brakes, don't you all hate having to adjust the pads each time?


So far, I haven't had to. Especially having to store awkwardly in a Nissan 370Z


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Feb 8, 2012)

At the moment my present bike rides on a hitch rack....my cables are mounted on top of tube.......my new bike is gonna have to ride inside my Chevy Avalanche because the cables are routed on the underside of the top tube......comon Friday and my new Trek 4300 Disc


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Feb 8, 2012)

My last post to this thread brings up a question....how can u carry a bike with bottom mounted cables on a hitch rack? Or is there different racks for that?


----------



## PaulRivers (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe if you posted a pic of what you mean it would help, but most of my bikes have regular, externally routed cables, and this didn't cause me any problems for using a "hold by the frame" style of rack.

That's what I had before. Now I have a "hold by the wheel" style rack which also works.

EDIT: At least I think they routed the cable on the underside of the top tube...hmm...


----------



## Blakiexcharles (Feb 21, 2012)

fits in the back of my 87 4runner fine with no tear down  just fold the back seats down... I still prefer the rack though.


----------



## chrispopovic (Feb 15, 2009)

*MTB fit in car?*

My VW Passat takes most any bike once I fold the seats down. Put a liner in the trunk and everything stays clean. Also run a hitch rack with Saris wheel rack. Holds three off the bike and one in the back. Check out uhaul for installing a hitch on just about anything.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

b-kul said:


> i have a 95 avalon and i suppose is if remove the front wheel my parker would fit in the back seat. the thing is monsterous, bigger than my dads mini van (seating wise). but i have a bike rack i use so its a non issue.


I have a 97 Avalon, and it fits in the back seat easy with the front wheel off. It also fits in the massive trunk...


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

With this setup, I can seat 5, and carry 2 to 3 bikes IN the van. I also have a hitch that will give me the ability to carry more bikes. Typically, it will be just my bike and gear, but the flexibility is there. 
Thats an XL Tallboy 29er in there, with the seat at normal height. I still have room to camp inside.

Granted, you have to be willing to trade your masculinity for utility, but I'm at the age where I have long given up caring what people think about the car I drive


----------



## distant02 (Mar 1, 2012)

2011 Nissan Xterra

Rear seat completely down, 2012 Specialized Rockhopper 29er with front wheel removed the bike fits nicely on its side without any issues.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Bought this Saturday,just to haul bikes with...
















...yeah,it'll fit a bike or three in there,and still seat 5 
(hauled my Jabber and me Tuesday out of state to ride,just opened the hatch,rolled it in :thumbsup


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

2 - GT Peace 29ers inside an FJ using Saris triple track, RIP9 also fits. Still experimenting setting up the rack for max density 2 bikes plus surfboard on the right.

EDIT: The GT 29ers do not need to be angled but the RIP9 does with the 2.5" Dissents and 140mm fork it's just a tad too long.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I can fit two standard size mtn bikes (26" wheels) in my Jeep TJ and still close the back window.

Wheels off, and with the back seat in. They just kind of go over the top.


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

'10 Toyota Highlander Sport: one 29er slides right in with just one of the middle row seats folded down, or a pair of 26" full-suspension bikes with both middle seats folded down. 

'95 Lexus SC300: Still trying to figure this one out 

Also my brother can fit his 26" full-suspension bike inside the trunk/rear seat pas-thru of his '7 Prelude SH... but he has to remove both wheels, the seatpost, and both pedals


----------



## seewhatididther (Oct 3, 2010)

I can fit my anthem 29er in my Cherokee without removing the wheel(s), just fold down the seats and lift Er in there.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

*04 VW Passat*

I could fit the 21" framed rockhopper in my back seat with the front wheel off. That was a tight squeeze...


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I can fit two bikes in Volvo S80.


----------



## thestapler (May 12, 2011)

5th Gen Honda Prelude, fits in the trunk with the back seats folded and the front wheel/seat removed. Such a chore, though...


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, I know how I am rigging a system to haul bikes in my LandRover. Great ideas and setups in here.


----------



## w8lifter21 (Jun 10, 2009)

2011 Kia Optima

Back seats down, front wheel off. I took the seat off as well before attempting, so not sure if it fits with it on. I assume so as the rider is only 5'0 and the seat is all the way down.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

As your requirements for increased travel comes....the more you will eventually need a truck.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Stupendous Man said:


> Granted, you have to be willing to trade your masculinity for utility, but I'm at the age where I have long given up caring what people think about the car I drive


People hate minvans too much. Last week I had a Buell motorcycle, my mountian bike, my sister's mountain bike, plus all sorts of parts, tools, bags, etc, stuffed in the Astro for a 1,000 mile trip. I don't give a rip it's a minivan, it's damn useful!

My wife refused to get a minivan, but with her requirements (AWD & 3rd row seating) it just made sense. Sure a Tahoe would have fit the bill, but mileage would be far worse, not to mention purchase price is 2-3 times higher for simular year/mileage/condition. Van does everything we need, it just isn't as "cool".


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

fits pretty good , but I want to get a rack for it , for local rides this will be fine


----------



## TheCreative (Mar 18, 2012)

My 29er fits in my Honda Civic Si hatchback with the front tire off and rear seats folded down. Not terrible but looking forward to getting a rack setup once my wife gets a bike.


----------



## MysticKJ (Jul 4, 2011)

Toyota Highlander, I've gotten three bikes inside without removing wheels, seatposts, etc...but I still bought two roof racks anyways...


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine fits 3 fine.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

After trying a little bit in a 2011 Fiesta hatchback with a Trek 3500 I figure it could have in a certain manner.

But I just didn't like doing it. Much less 'hassle' using a rack.


----------



## Rui (Jan 24, 2012)

2008 Dodge Nitro. Easily, no problems. I now have my roof mount, which I don't know why I use since I'm a lonewolf and it is less of hassle just to throw the bike inside.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Richard_ said:


> fits pretty good , but I want to get a rack for it , for local rides this will be fine


1st gen 4Runnee?


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

*2012 Jeep GC with a WFO*

Tight fight with the answer 780mm bars, but my 29er DH bike (med WFO) fits in the jeep with both wheels on... will probably get a hitch rack at some point.


----------



## dartman2 (Feb 26, 2012)

2010 Mazda3 Hatch with medium Giant Trance


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes my 2007 passat can fit my trek GF mamba 29er in the car with rear seats down but I just got a roof rack


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I really wished I'd shot a pic when I picked it up today,but yes...thanks to my "car" now being a Mercury Villager,and this being my only complete "mtn bike"*,it will fit-even with a folder snuggled in between a nook and cranny-but just BARELY :thumbsup:










* I had to temporarily borrow the drivetrain,brake levers and bars from my Bandersnatch,so this is _technically _my only mtn bike right now


----------



## zjjason (Jun 5, 2012)

*Internal fork mount ?*

Those of you that have built a fork mount platform for the back of your minivan/SUV, did you fasten down the base to the interior of the cargo area? Or is the oversized plywood/metal platform enough to support the bike upright?
Jason


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

zjjason-Sorr,I don't have one in mine,can't help you there.

Finally got a pic...


----------



## CNC Scott (Apr 18, 2011)

I bolted my plywood to the seat mounts using "J' bolts in 4 places.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

I've always carried my bikes inside the vehicle and with a series of SUV's it wasn't an issue. Now I've got a couple of 29ers and just bought a 2012 Ford Focus hatchback thinking that I could fit either one without too much trouble or damage to the interior. Wrong. I can fit the 29er HT if I'm really careful, but it's cumbersome to get it in and just a matter of time before I scrape up the inside. I still haven't fit the FS 29er, but mainly because I got pissed off and gave up. The really stupid thing is the way Ford did the seat hardware. If you fold the seat backs down, the top part of the hinges leave dents in the upholstery that I hope aren't permanent. 
I'd probably be less concerned about marring the interior if it wasn't brand new, but this if the first new car I've bought in a decade and I'll be paying for it for the next 5 years, so I'm trying to be careful with it.
Next week I'm ordering a Draw-Tite class 1 hitch and a 1up Quik Rack and I'll forget trying to keep the bike inside. I'm not wild about having to spend another $450 and carrying my bikes on the rear of the car, but it'll be less hassle. I wish I could have bought the Wrangler Unlimited that we've wanted for several years, but it would have been at least $10k more and gets half the gas mileage of the Focus.


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

ric426 said:


> just bought a 2012 Ford Focus hatchback thinking that I could fit either one without too much trouble or damage to the interior. Wrong. I can fit the 29er HT if I'm really careful, but it's cumbersome to get it in and just a matter of time before I scrape up the inside. I still haven't fit the FS 29er, but mainly because I got pissed off and gave up.


Ric, are you removing the front wheel? I've got a new Focus hatchback, I presume basically the same as the USA versions in body shell dimensions. I've had my Medium Motolite in there with both wheels on and Large Anthem ok with front wheel removed. I haven't tried putting a bigger bike in but I'd expect to be ok provided I removed a wheel. Main issue is the tail gate's kind of narrow. I'd remove front and back wheels if I needed to fit in two bikes.

Anyway hope you enjoy driving it, I enjoy driving mine.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

2003 Nissan Xterra. We transport and secure our bikes in the back with half the seat folded down. I built a mount that fits my wifes 26 and my 29 with the seat post and front wheels removed. We have no other place to store our bikes so this works well. On longer trips when we have lots of gear, we move the bikes to the external rack.


----------



## ric426 (Jul 13, 2007)

paulb said:


> Ric, are you removing the front wheel?
> Anyway hope you enjoy driving it, I enjoy driving mine.


Absolutely. I don't mind popping the front wheel off or even pulling the seatpost, but it looks like getting my large size FS 29er in would require pulling the rear wheel too. I guess my main concern is that it's my first new car in quite a while, and that combined with the thought that I'm going to be paying for it for the next 5 years, makes me want to be really careful about gouging up the interior. I'm imagine that once the "new" has worn off and it's picked up a few battle scars I won't be so worried about it, but it only a few days old now.
I think it will also be a lot easier on my aging back to just lift the bike onto a rear rack, rather than trying to leverage it into the back without hitting anything or lifting it up onto a roof rack. An added bonus is the rear rack will give me something to lean the bike on before and after a ride without concerns about scuffing the paint on the car.
I know I sound really fussy about the car, and if you saw any of my other vehicles you'd realize how out of character that is for me. I'm much more comfortable with a more utilitarian vehicle and would have preferred another Jeep, but gas mileage was a priority with this purchase and the Focus was more affordable right now.
I'll just have to get used to a wimpy little car...


----------



## ladder63ff (May 25, 2012)

MysticKJ said:


> Toyota Highlander, I've gotten three bikes inside without removing wheels, seatposts, etc...but I still bought two roof racks anyways...


highlander also,,more room inside then people think. i can fit my bike by dropping the 2nd row seast with wheels on or remove front wheel and drop seat post and stand bike up right, xl frame


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

2010 BMW 335i coupe, easily fits one 29er with the front wheel off and rear seats folded down. Will technically fit 2 in a real emergency, but it would pretty much guarantee frame scratches.


----------



## docjonez (Jul 1, 2012)

91 vw gti ,no back seats ...I keep my bike in the back,as well as my bmx bike


Sent using pony express


----------



## TheYoungConnoisseur (May 17, 2012)

I don't know how you guys are jamming your 29ers in your tiny cars. I can barely fit mine with the front wheel off in my raptor.


----------



## vhmpyr (Jul 2, 2012)

Bought my bike earlier today....first thing I did when I decided which bike I wanted to buy, was asked the salesman to see if the bike will fit in my car. I drive a 09 SI coupe...I honestly thought I was gonna borrow a truck to take my 29"R home...with the front tire off, I was able to take the bike home and I still have enough room to put my receipt inside the trunk...hehehe


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

'02 Civic

Seats down, wheel off, full suspension 29er fits snug.


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

i can fit 2 larger 29ers in my 09' matrix, with a blanket, seats down, and front wheels off. the rear wheel is too big to stand them up


----------



## grizzler (Mar 30, 2009)

although i did discover i can fit the whole bike this morning:


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Ford Excursion-5 bikes(1 29,2 26's, 3 24's). Got tired of doing that though, so bought a 4 bike carrier, 1 still fits in the back, plus room for luggage and such when needed.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

'97 Grand Cherokee - fits in the back with the seats down with no wheels removed.

2000 Pontiac Firebird - with the rear seat folded down, it fits with only the front wheel removed. No need to touch the seat height, and though I haven't tried it, I'm pretty sure I can get two bikes in the back of the 'Bird like that.

EDIT: I'm talking about a 26" here, I'm not sure how a 29er would fit in the 'Bird. Prob just fine, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

I can fit 2 full size bikes (one a 29er) in the back of a TJ with gear.


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pretty much only leaves my 07' Xterra to ride.


----------



## nswelton (Jul 10, 2012)

I've managed to cram my superlight in the front seat of my frontier (open bed)


----------



## Dougalicious (Jun 24, 2012)

I can fit two 29ers in the bed of my truck with the wheels in the center of the bed and them V'd with seat and handlebar over the edge of the bed. I could probably figure out how to do more, just never had the need. Also with no back seat I'll never need to fit more than 2


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I've a MINI COOPER - any suggestions other than a roof rack? I'm a new MTBr so gathering all my info. 

Thanks for any input you might have!


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

In my Mazda6 if I didn't have a gigantic sub box in the trunk I'm sure I could get my 29er to fit after removing the front tire and folding the seats down, but that would defeat the purpose of subs.. and my car looks better with a roof rack.


----------



## docjonez (Jul 1, 2012)

shanem said:


> '09 VW Jetta TDI Rear seats down front wheel off gets a bike in there. I really hate cramming it in there but I've been hesitant to buy a rack. Not sure if I want to go roof rack or rear trunk rack. I hate having the bike on the roof getting plastered with bugs and killing my mileage (routine 200mi round trip to go riding) and I really dislike rear trunk racks because while I've never seen one fall I just don't trust them. I've thought about maybe having a receiver put on the car and going with a hitch rack. Any thoughts on aftermarket receivers and hitch racks?


I use yakima racks,just as good as thule,i have a roof rack on my gti,and the factory roof rack on my jetta,i dont like the strap on rear hatch racks ..i too watched one fall off and almost crashed into it on the highway,hitch racks are deff better than the hatch racks but they make covers for bikes to not get pelted by bugs for roof racks,if gas milseage is your thought id go hitch mounted then,just my opinion

Sent using pony express


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

This is how I used to haul my bike and the kids'. Now I have a 3-bike trunk mount rack. I was apprehensive at first but it seemed that the straps are holding up pretty good.


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

VW TSI - remove front wheel, both seats folded down.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

My 29er goes right in the back of my Subaru Forrester with no wheel removal. I love pulling up to a trailhead and just whipping the bike out.


----------



## BigRed390 (May 31, 2012)

'12 Civic SI sedan. With the back seats down, I can fit just about anything in there. Gotta pull the front wheel and drop the bike seat, though. Take the pedals off and I bet you could cram 2 29'ers in there with some careful effort.


----------



## konamtbiker (Aug 28, 2012)

95 Honda Accord, seats down, front wheel off. Fits nicely in the trunk.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

03 Mini Cooper - front tire out folded back seats off I went!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

'06 Nissan Wingroad - just have to drop the rear seats and bike fits perfectly, no dis-assemble required (except to drop the saddle about 2 inches). First car I've ever been able to do that in.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

02 Honda CR-V I can fit both my 21" 29er and 61cm Road Bike in the back, seats folded up, wheels off. I can also fit everything I need for a week away from home. 

I only put bikes inside when I think/know its gonna rain/snow during the drive.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Diesel Ford Excursion..Bikes do not fit inside and go on a rack. I barely fit my fat a$$ inside of it.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

Ford F150 Raptor which is good for hauling bikes...as long as I keep all four tires on the ground.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

41ants said:


> Diesel Ford Excursion..Bikes do not fit inside and go on a rack. I barely fit my fat a$$ inside of it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Crazy, wasn't that like the biggest car ever made? I guess the "engineers" at Ford need to work on packaging.


----------



## dream5hift (Aug 15, 2012)

94 Acura Integra hatch. Drop back seats and take front wheel off. Sucks I have to take sub box out so I'll be getting a seasucker. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocalTeknique (Sep 16, 2012)

99 Ford Mustang, I have to take off both wheels and the seat and pack it on the rear seats wheels and all.


----------



## redtil (Sep 1, 2012)

05 Seat Leon.Aero roof bars & thule pro ride 591


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

2008 Mercedes ML320 and 2011 Mercedes GLK 350. I have to take the front wheel off for GLK, but no problem with ML.

I still use the rack though, because it took me a good hour to clean mud off interior after a wet ride.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

'06 Audi A4 Avant, I can get two bikes in the back with the back seat folded down and front wheels removed. '12 Chrysler Town & Country, with the back row folded down I can get at least three bikes in without disassembly. Previous car, a '01 Mitsubishi Mirage, could take one bike with rear seat down and front wheel off, but it was a tight fit.


----------



## 88kona88 (Sep 3, 2012)

not sure if trunk is considered "in" but anyways~ 

mercedes s-class, a min to release each wheel~ 
fits with ease along with everything else, no worries about dirt since it gets clean by car groomers~ 
the haven gets the top huh~ :thumbsup:


----------



## acctnut (Dec 1, 2008)

I used to carry a compact frame medium giant tcr roadbike often in the back of a BMW e30 with the wheels off. Jeep ZJ works much better with front wheel off and seatback forward.


----------



## subiebikr (Jan 8, 2013)

My trek fuel ex8 fits in the back of my '11 STi hatch if I put the back seat down and take the front tire off..


----------



## StevieGriff (Jan 8, 2013)

Can fit three bikes in the back of my Honda HR-V with the wheels taken off and the back seat popped down of course. Too broke and too paranoid to use a roof or rear rack.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)

Volvo XC 70, they can fit inside, but they ride on the roof rack.


----------



## Xwelder (Mar 16, 2011)

Hardtail 29er in a Mini Cooper.


----------



## gribble (Mar 1, 2007)

I have had 2 mountain bikes in the back of the following cars, (except the last 2 where I have only had 1 so far) all no problem:

VW Polo TDI (european market sub compact/super mini sized car, smaller than a Golf/Rabbit).
Renault Megane
VW Golf MK5 TDI
VW Passat Estate/Wagon, 2003 model year
Nissan Juke
BMW 320d estate/wagon

Also had a Ford Mondeo, that took a bike with both wheels on, plus a bunch of other stuff. When getting rental cars in the US, we have had a minivan and SUV that took our two bikes, with both wheels in place.

The Nissan Juke has the world's smallest boot, well, very small anyway. However, it was easy to drop the back seats and getting a bike in the back was good wight the flat load space. Most cars can take bikes inside with some creative thinking. I have even seen pics online of a bike in the back of a Smart car, wheels off and frame resting on the folded passenger seat.

I tend to use a rack these days, as our UK conditions often involve a fair amount of mud 9 months of the year.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

2008 xterra with 29er


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

Cannondale F4 + Camry

Fits in the back seat with the front tires off


----------



## CherokeeSailor (Aug 22, 2013)

29er fits in the back of my Jeep cherokee with the seat down and both wheels still on. Of course, you can't get anything else in there, finally went and bought myself a roof rack for the bike. Outside is better.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

CherokeeSailor said:


> 29er fits in the back of my Jeep cherokee with the seat down and both wheels still on. Of course, you can't get anything else in there, finally went and bought myself a roof rack for the bike. Outside is better.


I went with a Thule singletrack rack for mine, was a pain pulling the child seats out when I want to load my bike


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I love our mini-van for cargo space. Load up all the bikes and still have room for the gear and passengers. Plus you can tow the boat and add a few more bikes in there and you're all set for a bike and fishing weekend !


----------



## B42 (Oct 27, 2010)

My RX8 takes 1 bike upside down in the back seat with front and rear wheels removed. Big blanket and cardboard keep from destroying the interior.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

2004 volvo v40 turbo, my 18" slayer 70 fits in without taking the wheels off and with zero "jamming" of the bike. Took me a little while to figure out the right way to do it and since then it has been flawless. Love having a vehicle that can fit my bike, has a turbo, and gets 28mpg, and was cheap and is cheap to maintain if done logically


----------



## cigarette1 (Jul 9, 2012)

My WFO in my Prius


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

I had my Niner A9 RDO stolen off the back of my trunk rack of my 328x sedan. I had less than 6 months left on the lease. A week later I turned in my 328x and leased a Ford Edge. The requirement when I was looking for a replacement vehicle was that my new bike be able to fit inside the car. My Yeti ARC-C, with both wheels attached, fits inside the Edge with both rear seats folded down.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

You guys are a bunch of amateurs...


----------



## cbr6fs (Apr 1, 2008)

moefosho said:


> You guys are a bunch of amateurs...
> 
> View attachment 836437


+1


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is slayer in my '04 v40.

Love this car:
Bike fits with plenty of extra space
Has turbo (somehow manages a 6.5 0-60 with DSA off.. pretty decent)
Averages 31 miles a gallon (and I rarely drive on the highway)
SAFE
Great in the winter
Looks FANTASTIC with black rims (i have some for winter)


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

26ers fit just fine into an old GM W-body:









How about a 29er and 26er? ha ha


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

03' Honda Civic Si /w Trek Stache


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

With the seats folded down and the front wheels removed, I can fit two bikes in the back of my current gen Audi A6 sedan.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

1st Gen Nissan Cube


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Is anyone fitting a 29er in the back of a Subaru Outback without taking the wheels off? Thanks.


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

have any honda element or minivan owners considered putting a bike stand, those permanent heavy metal ones that you stick your front wheel into, in your car so you can just roll your bike into your car without worrying about it wobbling around?


----------



## FLN75S (Jul 25, 2012)

2012 Mazda 3 MPS








In the back is 1 x Remedy, 1 x Fuel (both large frames)
2 spare wheels
Tools
All our gear for 2 nights away Inc some food.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

thegweed said:


> Is anyone fitting a 29er in the back of a Subaru Outback without taking the wheels off? Thanks.


Update in case someone comes here with the same question: I can fit my size small Superlight 29er in my 2014 Subaru Outback with no problems.


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

friz said:


> 03' Honda Civic Si /w Trek Stache


Can't you fit it in with the rear wheel on?

I have an 02 Acura RSX and can fit my medium Niner MCR in with the rear wheel on. I spin the bike 180 degrees from the way you have it (handlebar goes under/behind driver side seat belt) and let the handlebars flop down rather than face up like you have it. I think I can put my seat the whole way back too.


----------



## blades2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

thegweed said:


> Is anyone fitting a 29er in the back of a Subaru Outback without taking the wheels off? Thanks.


2013 Subaru Outback, with the seats down I can fit a Large Trance 29er in without problems, ie no dismantling. 
Colleague at work has a 2008 Outback (I think) Seats down Small Anthem 29er in no problems, ie no dismantling.


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

jasevr4 said:


> 1st Gen Nissan Cube


My GF and I did the same thing with our Cube! Pretty awesome. We roadtripped from San Diego to Portland with 2 DH bikes plus all of our gear and got almost 30MPG the whole way!


----------



## jhill (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is our Cube for Portland:
Instagram








All inside:
2 bikes, 2 travel bags, 2 sets of bike gear (FF & XC lids, goggles, pads, hydration packs, gloves, shoes), tool set, air mattress, pump, pillow & blanket, snacks, and a monkey.

Also great because we can have both of our bikes locked up in the car for after work rides :thumbsup:


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

rachmak said:


> have any honda element or minivan owners considered putting a bike stand, those permanent heavy metal ones that you stick your front wheel into, in your car so you can just roll your bike into your car without worrying about it wobbling around?


I've had an Element for quite awhile and I keep a bike inside w/o dismantling almost all the time. 
I fold up just one of the seats, insert the bike rear-wheel first from the hatch, angling the rear wheel as far from the driver as possible. Then just turn the front wheel the other way. I fit my 29er in there no problem. Here's an example with my roadie:


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Like many others my old SUV fits the bikes with front wheel off, but if I drove it at all (mainly a tax writeoff that needs more work than it's worth so it sits in RV parking - 1990 4Runner with about 300,000 miles) I'd consider getting a hitch rack to free up a ton of room inside.

My Audi S5 was purchased thinking a roof rack would work, but quickly found out it's a no-go and it takes highway mpg from 36 to about 25. Plus a roof rack on the car looks atrocious. So I purchased a great Thule trunk rack.....but have yet to use it because my mtb fits inside the truck so easy with seats folded forward.....and then I found out my Santa Cruz doesn't fit the trunk rack due to shock placement. Sold the SC weeks ago and now the HT and Czar fit easily. I usually ride from home to trail, but on rides or races out of town the inside-trunk-seat-folded works great. Quiet, doesn't effect mileage, secure from theft and it seems to have almost the same free space as the old stinky 4Runner. If I was to do another expensive major brainfart and just absolutely had to transport bikes in an awkward manner while retaining my fetish for German AWD cars, the Audi A7 has a cavernous boot area with a great hatchback and 4 doors: http://image.automobilemag.com/f/re...ro/29001020+w968/2012-audi-a7-cargo-space.jpg

Her SUV has a hitch rack even though it'd fit a few bikes easily inside. Just posting makes me miss my Toyota truck.


----------



## Jacksonn (Jan 25, 2004)

*Honda Odyssey - Leave the Wheels ON!*

I just roll my 29er's in the back with wheels and saddles in riding position. Minivans are cool in some ways, check it out. 

Jacksonn


----------



## m3rb (Mar 6, 2007)

I got to go to a special early showing event for the BMW i3 electric car, and signed up for a test drive which I did yesterday. I was concerned about whether my bike would fit, so the sales rep says "bring it with you". It does fit, with the front wheel off.

I didn't get a pic with the bike in, but here's one of the cargo area.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 22, 2008)

Three bikes-one 29'er hard tail, two 26" full squish bikes and three passengers, it was a tight fit but I got it to work, probably could fit four bikes in there!

This experience got me to buy both a hitch rack and roof rack, have no fear!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Before I got the 4runner, I had a '95 Mazda 626. 
Not a big car at all. With the back seats folded down I could easily fit either of my 29ers in the truck with just taking the front wheel off. 
With some effort, I could fit both bikes in the trunk and back seat but had to remove both wheels and lower/remove both seats.

New bike hauler is a '99 4runner. Obviously I could throw the bike in the rear without removing anything. Still opted to make a rack in which I need to remove the front wheel and lower the seat. This way I have plenty pf room for camping gear and can even sleep comfortably in the rear with the bike still inside.

Could set it up for two bikes easily but will probably opt for a hitch rack for those days I carrying multiple people.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had the following bikes inside my 2013 Mustang GT. All of the mountain bikes were a bit of work to get in, due to the handlebars and pedals. Length wise there were no issues. 

2010 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR - front wheel off, seatpost removed, both back seats down
2008 Vassago Bandersnatch 29er HT - front wheel off, both back seats down
2011 Titus Racer X FS 29er - front wheel off, seatpost removed, both back seats down
2013 Specialized TriCross - front wheel off, seatpost removed, both back seats down


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice rack!


----------



## Jacksonn (Jan 25, 2004)

RACHMAK, Look at PAGE-2, POST-3 for a picture of my Honda Odyssey Minivan with two 29ers rolled in with both wheels and seats in riding position on the bike. LINK to the thread is: Does your mountain bike fit/travel "in" your car?

Jacksonn


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Gregon2wheels said:


> Nice rack!


Agreed, I sent pics to a friend of mine who just got a minivan. 
Do you have any design plans for it?


----------



## Jacksonn (Jan 25, 2004)

KJLUED, I don't currently have plans for the rack as I made it as I went along. I used to put the bikes in the van with the front wheels off. However, after getting a new wheel that included a 15mm axle on the front wheel, it made it more desirable to leave the front wheel on. After investigating, it is very easy to put 2-bikes, 29ers in this case, inside a 2000 Honda Odyssey while leaving seating for 3-people. If needed, I can provide more detailed photos with a yard stick laying beside each dimension to help with identifying the design. However, I am currently in the middle of painting the house right now but could probably provide more pictures over the next several days or week.

Jacksonn


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I drive a Honda Element, so yes they go inside with both wheels on.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Jacksonn said:


> KJLUED, I don't currently have plans for the rack as I made it as I went along. I used to put the bikes in the van with the front wheels off. However, after getting a new wheel that included a 15mm axle on the front wheel, it made it more desirable to leave the front wheel on. After investigating, it is very easy to put 2-bikes, 29ers in this case, inside a 2000 Honda Odyssey while leaving seating for 3-people. If needed, I can provide more detailed photos with a yard stick laying beside each dimension to help with identifying the design. However, I am currently in the middle of painting the house right now but could probably provide more pictures over the next several days or week.
> 
> Jacksonn


If it isn't too much trouble, that would be cool and I would pass it along to my friends. 
No rush, they are broke students with kids so they aren't in a hurry.

If you would, please PM them to me if you get the time.

Thanks


----------



## wfbal (Dec 29, 2013)

2013 Scion FS-R.
I can fit my medium 2006 Specialized Stupmjumper FSR in the car with rear seats down and front wheel removed.
It's a tight fit but works fine for me. Actually l tested this before buying this car.
My road bike is an easier fit (shorter).
Need a roof rack to carry more than one bike.


----------



## NJrookie (Jun 12, 2012)

*2010 Mitsubishi Outlander GT.*

Two facing driver and passager seats one in the middle facing the rear.
all three with front wheel off. :thumbsup:


----------



## NJrookie (Jun 12, 2012)

cbr6fs said:


> +1


lmao.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Is that the DH version?
I also have a Scion FR-S, I take both wheels off my small Yeti SB66C, just fits. The platform pedals make it the most PIA. My Santa Cruz Blur LT with clipless is easier to fit.



wfbal said:


> 2013 Scion FS-R.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

2008 xterra with 29er and a 26" with room to fold up the seat on the right if needed or room for another 29er.


----------



## klay (Feb 23, 2006)

*FR-S to Sedona*

It wasn't easy but sooo worth it;


----------



## noonievut (Feb 17, 2004)

My bike fits inside my Hyundai Elentra Touring (hatch) with wheels on. It's a little tricker to get in than my cross/road bikes...but fits. I did, however, have two questions:

Does anyone use a tarp to protect the trunk and back of folded down seats from dirt/mud? Or, any interesting DIY to maybe slide the bike in on top of the 'tarp/cover' (what materials, did you cut to fit with a bit of slack, etc.)? I'll probably stuff it all in a padded bag.

I have these nice storage compartments in the trunk area, what would you store in there (I'm thinking: maps for local trails I frequent, a couple $5 bills for admission when I forgot to bring cash, wrenches, spare tube, towel, duct tape...what else???).


----------



## tennessee17 (Oct 26, 2004)

noonievut said:


> My bike fits inside my Hyundai Elentra Touring (hatch) with wheels on. It's a little tricker to get in than my cross/road bikes...but fits. I did, however, have two questions:
> 
> Does anyone use a tarp to protect the trunk and back of folded down seats from dirt/mud? Or, any interesting DIY to maybe slide the bike in on top of the 'tarp/cover' (what materials, did you cut to fit with a bit of slack, etc.)? I'll probably stuff it all in a padded bag.
> 
> I have these nice storage compartments in the trunk area, what would you store in there (I'm thinking: maps for local trails I frequent, a couple $5 bills for admission when I forgot to bring cash, wrenches, spare tube, towel, duct tape...what else???).


Any pics inside the car??


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

My son's bike (his first "adult sized bike",a 26"er,he's 12) and mine (between the 26" Troll,700c CX'er or 29"er SS) fit easily inside the back of the Jeep XJ (Cherokee) with the rear seat folded flat


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

I can fit a bunch of bikes under my camper shell on the back if my Tacoma. However I use a hitch rack as I also sleep back there a lot.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

My 2006 Honda Element fits my Framed Minnesota fatbike with both wheels on and seating for 3 easily.  I usually use the roof rack for my bikes though just to keep the mud and dirt out of the interior.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

No. I still have to strap em on the outside.


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

Saw a beautiful red BMW z4 or convertible the other day. I couldn't tell what model BMW exactly but it looked brand new. A brunette milf was driving it and she had her bike in (yes like all weird sitting weird) the passenger side. I was laughing pretty hard. I think it was a hybrid or MTB I couldn't tell


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

My 19.5" Trek Superfly fits inside my F-150 rear cab with the seats stowed. It's great to have it inside the cab on bad weather days and for security reasons. I often only take it out at the trail head for weeks at a time. Kuat NV for when I'm lazy and don't wan to take the wheel off


----------



## resinberg (May 1, 2014)

so my bikes have always fit in the back of my car I have a Toyota 4runner and I usually only carry 1 bike the back seats drop flat also and there is ton of room 
I just hate getting my interior dirty my truck is new and I keep it clean 

I was thinking of getting a hitch rack but it will obstruct my license plate and I really don't need a reason for the police to pull me over. Ever.

am I better off just throwing a sheet or blanket down and save my 500 bucks on the rack there has to be a some of you with new cars what do you do to keep it clean in your trunk or back seat

does anyone know of one that wouldn't obstruct my plate I think a roof rack would be too tall on an suv


----------



## 153stars (Nov 27, 2013)

KrateKraig said:


> Always!
> I have a 2003 Toyota Matrix (the Pontiac Vibe is the same) and can fit 2 mountain bikes & 2 road bikes easily in the back with plenty of room for gear.
> Front Wheels & Seatposts must be removed.


 Nice squeeze / good planning


----------



## 153stars (Nov 27, 2013)

Jacksonn said:


> I just roll my 29er's in the back with wheels and saddles in riding position. Minivans are cool in some ways, check it out.
> 
> Jacksonn


 Just a bit taller than my Pontiac Montana I have to remove front tires


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

resinberg said:


> so my bikes have always fit in the back of my car I have a Toyota 4runner and I usually only carry 1 bike the back seats drop flat also and there is ton of room
> I just hate getting my interior dirty my truck is new and I keep it clean
> 
> I was thinking of getting a hitch rack but it will obstruct my license plate and I really don't need a reason for the police to pull me over. Ever.
> ...


Use one of these Saris triple tracks with their wheel holders, need a dropper post for the RIP9 but a rigid fits fine without one in my FJ. I think that has similar room as the 4 Runner, just throw some cheap area rugs from Home Depot down under the back wheel


----------



## resinberg (May 1, 2014)

Wow nice thanks so much that's exactly what I want and had in mind I'm ordering one tonight


----------



## resinberg (May 1, 2014)

do you ever have a problem with it tipping over?


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope, there's a couple of twist tie downs to the d-rings built into the floor(click on pic for larger view) to keep it from sliding but once the fork is locked in there's no threat of tipping. The rack itself is also pretty heavy steel construction. If you have a 15mm fork, get some of these Mavic 15mm to QR adapters, I pull the o-ring then use a spare 9mm QR skewer to mount the wheel

Mavic 15mm to 9mm Q/R Adapter 2014 | Mavic | Brand | www.PricePoint.com


----------



## resinberg (May 1, 2014)

cool thanks for the info on the wheel
do you do anything special to mount the 15mm thru forks to the mount or do you just use the 9mm axel it came with


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

I just use this Origin 8 fork mount and use the 15mm skewer, it's obscured by a Delta 9mm fork mount in the pic.

Amazon.com: Origin8 Bike Block Fork Mount: Automotive


----------



## resinberg (May 1, 2014)

thanks so much for sharing your setup socal jack


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

resinberg said:


> thanks so much for sharing your setup socal jack


No problem, snapped a quick pic yesterday that shows my present setup(SS on lunch rides), the last pic was when I was still experimenting where the best position of the fork mounts for the 2 bikes would be.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Yup,with front wheels removed,both my On One Inbred 29"er SS and my son's Giant (it's a small framed Giant,which amuses me to no end ) fit the Cherokee easily with front wheels removed :thumbsup:


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes. It's 90% why I have a truck with a shell.


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

*My interior bike mount in a 2005 Nissan Pathfinder*

I purchased a 2000 Nissa Xterra new, they had some great accessories in the parts department and one was this interior bike rack... I've since used it in a couple suburbans, a tahoe and now it's in the Pathfinder. Its a great piece of gear and I was able to inexpensively adapt it for through fork use. I like keeping my stuff loaded up and out of sight, so this works great, I can make a last minute decision to go for a ride, if I have riding gear in the car.... everything is loaded. And though I only did it once, this makes it impossible to drive into the garage with the bike on the roof!


----------



## grantini (Sep 14, 2014)

Note: The middle seat folds down allowing the left and right rear seats to be used with the bike in place.... This is stuff you need to think about when buying an SUV. If my wife would let me I would get a minivan! As it is I can fold down all the seats in the back and have two bikes mounted inside.... again, they are dry, locked up, and mostly out of sight...


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

That's great idea. It also looks like it's pretty much out of the way when you're not using it. Minivans are amazing. You can carry the same number of people as an SUV, they're lower to the ground for easier loading. The sliding doors make a huge opening and they get way better gas mileage. They're just crazy low on the cool factor.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

socal_jack said:


> No problem, snapped a quick pic yesterday that shows my present setup(SS on lunch rides), the last pic was when I was still experimenting where the best position of the fork mounts for the 2 bikes would be.
> 
> View attachment 891316


What year is you FJ? We just bought one yesterday (it's parked right next to the XJ in the pic right beneath yours here,LOL),so looks like I'll have no issue (from your pic) hauling bikes in that too  What year's yours?

We resold our Camry XLE back to the dealer,took the equity check they'd cut us a few days later and bought ours,it's an '07,loving it so far (long time FJ admirer here) So now we have an XJ and an FJ (amuzes me to no end,saying XJ/FJ does )


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

Ours do now:

96 4Runner; my wife and I put fork mounts in it today (Merry Christmas to us!)

Installing rivnut anchors in the rear seat backs:









And voila:





























keith.

(sent from my rotary dial phone.)


----------



## Kaline (Oct 26, 2015)

Back in college, my mountain bike fit in the back seat of my 1988 Oldsmobile Calais with the front tire removed. It was TIGHT, but it fit. Once I had more money, I bought a Yakima rack and hauled it on the roof. I used that rack on 3 successive vehicles with different clips. Finally, I bought a hitch-mounted rack for my 2008 Chevrolet HHR SS. WOW, what a difference! My bike is not in the windstream getting the grease blown out of its headset, I don't have to remove the front wheel (my Yak rack was from 1994 or so), I do not have to reach over the car and I do not have the 3mpg hit of the roof rack. I LOVE hitch mounted racks. I am using that same rack on my 2015 Buick Enclave.


----------



## Tama68 (Jan 5, 2014)

When it's just me, my bike fits easily into my 06 Chevy Trailblazer with the back seats down. If my wife and both kids are going with, she has a Toyota Sienna that we can get four bikes inside of pretty easily without disassembly. (I don't care what anybody says, minivans rock). I have a two-bike Nashbar carrier that fits the trailer hitch on both vehicles when needed, but I prefer to carry inside whenever possible so as not to tempt sticky fingers when traveling.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Stock Xterra fits bikes no problem 29er or 26. Also has a hard plastic cargo compartment including the rear seat backs to make for easy cleaning. Next to a Tacoma with tailgate slots might be the next best MTB rig 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been carrying my bike in my 2013 Chevy Volt. The bike fits fine with the back seats folded down. I simply lay a blanket on the floor for protection and remove the front wheel. Even my XL Norco Sight fit. With another blanket laid over my bike I've fit another bike on top. It's not ideal but worked until we got a hitch-mount rack for our second Volt. Gotta love hatchbacks!

We're trading in one Volt for a new GMC Canyon next month so packing bikes AND gear will become a lot easier.


----------



## Chris307 (Aug 18, 2015)

If I'm too lazy and don't have my roof rack on my corolla, my stache hardtail does fit in the backseat foot well with the front wheel off. Don't need to fold any seats down or anything. I imagine if I didn't have a sub in the trunk, I could fit both of my bikes in the back with the seats folded down. That car has a crazy amount of room.


----------



## K_W (May 6, 2015)

Back 10 years ago, I could fit my 1994 Raleigh M40 in the back seat floor of my 1994 Corsica with the front wheel off and handlebars/fork turned backwards.

We transported a spare Huffy on the rear seat of my wife's 01 Camry with tire off and for backwards.

The Corollas were/are too small to try that, but I will try fitting it lengthwise in the new Corolla that has fold (mostly) flat rear seats.

Otherwise we use racks.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Interesting stuff.

2014 Subaru Forester. 

I built a mount for my CX and my wife's hybrid-thingy. One 1X4 with two fork mounts. Seats off.

My 26" FS won't fit upright like that because it's too tall in the forks. So I take the front wheel off and lay it down. No problems. I just got a new 29er HT and it barely fits laying down. But it fits.

Has anyone (home) made a mount to sit the forks down in the rear seat foot area? I swore I saw a picture once of that someone had rigged up.


----------



## mtnbkr4eva (Jan 1, 2004)

*Dodge Ram Promaster City Van*

2015 Dodge Ram Promaster City Van
5 Passenger
60/40 Split fold and tumble 2nd row sseat


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Awesome to see this thread alive again. I've been moving my bikes inside my cars for years now, mainly for security, fuel economy, lack of a tow bar and convenience (once you get the system down).

I just finished writing a piece on it: Best Car for Mountain Bikers - Ride More Bikes

If anyone thinks I missed an obvious option let me know!


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice piece jas, Like all the photos, very comprehensive.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ 2nd that - It was a good read, well done


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Like lots of the previous posts I have the Gen 3 4Runner (96-02), and I can fit 1 bike (Large 29er or Large fat bike) no problem with wheels on.

I can fit one bike with front wheel off and one full bike wheels and seat post on, but have to be careful of the rear derailleur of the one standing up. The one standing up I run a herc strap between the right rear oh $hit handle and the right rear cargo tie down point to hold the bike up.

To do this I removed the right rear forward folding seat entirely. 2 bolts. It's easy to re install if I need to have 3 back seats.

With front wheel off, I can fit 3 bikes alternating back/front/back together and still fit 3 people and gear for a road trip.

That said, bikes get scratched, and so does the interior, but with blankets mostly that can be avoided.

I have a friend with an XL bike and luckily he has a dropper post or we'd have to remove his seat to stand the bike up.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My size L 650b AM fits in my 5 door work wagon (rear seats down o/c)... 

My XL 29er? Not so much =(

-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Sprinter van bike setup*

I made 3 of these bike holders using 1up roof racks bolted to two pieces of StarBoard polymer for the "T" shaped front and rear parts. Skateboard wheels on the one end and non skid feet on the other. Then the aluminum poles for the support member that is folds and lock up or down as needed. Works pretty well and bikes are pretty darn stable. I can run a strap over the top of bikes if I am hauling any distance to keep them from any movement if I have to make a sudden stop etc..


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

*Honda Element*

I just bought an Element, and yes the bike fits in back, both wheels on. Really liking the new ride so far.


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

**BUMP!**
I started looking for a new car to replace the aging (and rusting Patriot). 
Anybody with a Rogue 2012 or the newest generation is able to fit their FS upright without the front wheel, seat all the way down (dropper post) and with the rear seats folded down? Either with the fork in-between the rear and front seats or the rear wheel toward the front. 
What about a Forester 2013 or more recent?
I have been able to do this in a Ford Escape and Flex 2011. 
I would like to be able to do this in case I want to leave the bike in the car while visiting instead of worrying about the bike locked to my bike rack. Also if I can have the bike on one side and sleep on the other all the better.
I'm 5'11" and ride a large Troy.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Evil Sylvain said:


> **BUMP!**
> What about a Forester 2013 or more recent?
> I'm 5'11" and ride a large Troy.


I have a 2014 Forester but am 5'7" and ride a med in about whatever.

You could probably fit the bike in as described with the forks down in the footwell (is that the right word?) of the back seat. I'm certain I did this once with my HT Kona Honzo. It was not a great fit for mine and it would be a very tight squeeze since you're on a bigger bike.

You definitely cannot do it facing rear.

That said, if you put the rear seats down, you can easily lay the bike down in the back.


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

*Does your mountain bike fit/travel "in" your car?*

I've got a '14 Forester. I had a medium Yeti with the smaller section of the rear seats down. With the front wheel off and a dropper post down, I was able to wedge the bike in the left most corner.

With the front wheel off, I was able to turn the bar parallel to the frame and wedge that into the roof of the car. They didn't move.

That was my setup for the time before I decided on a roof rack and for anytime the bike can't be moved inside if it's being left unattended on the roof for an extended period of time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eimkeith (Oct 16, 2010)

eimkeith said:


> Ours do now:
> 
> 96 4Runner; my wife and I put fork mounts in it today (Merry Christmas to us!)
> 
> ...


Still loving the Seasucker fork mounts - handles crazy mountain driving, no problem. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

MY bike goes to work with me every day in the back of my 2014 Chevy Silverado crew cab. I have a Trek Fuel EX8 29r and it fits in the back of the cab with the seats folded up and the front wheel off. It keeps the bike safely out of sight in the parking lot all day so I can ride after work.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*It's nice when you have the room...*

I understand keeping the bikes outta sight and secure. This works great, but obviously not as efficient as some of these other guys.


----------



## sns1294 (Oct 8, 2013)

Evil Sylvain said:


> **BUMP!**
> 
> What about a Forester 2013 or more recent?


2015 Forester with moon roof and I can fit my large SC Tallboy with the front tire off and the seat post (non-dropper) all the way down. THe front tire is bungeed between the upper rear tie-down loop and the LH seat latch loop.

It's a tight fit with the moon roof, but it you got one w/o the moon roof there would be another 2-3" of headroom.


----------



## MarkMN (May 16, 2017)

My bike fits inside my Honda Element without a problem, which has been mentioned previously. No front wheel removal which is the handy part. Plus the tailgate is nice for sitting on when gearing up, or enjoying a post ride beer.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thamilton (Aug 23, 2017)

That is perfectly to your minivan, although not sure how big and many bikes you have but in my end it was fine for my bike and the two bikes of my children.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

My XL Trek Fuel EX fits in the back of the Golfsportwagen with the front wheel off and the back seats folded down easily.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

My bike just about fits in the back seat of my FJ Cruiser. Found this out yesterday when I wanted to go riding but my hubby had the car with the roof racks on it. I had to take the front wheel off but it went in without too much trouble. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I have somewhat changed the direction of my research. Now I am looking for either a Nissan Xterra or Toyota 4Runner.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I didn't get pics of the setup, but I recently stuffed 3 bikes inside my 07 Honda Fit. My 54cm commuter with full fenders and rear rack, my wife's 52cm gravel bike, and my wife's small Santa Cruz Blur XC carbon. Front wheels off all 3, and wheels stuffed between the bikes wherever they fit. 2 facing rearward on fork mounts, 1 facing forward, not mounted to anything. I also had a 16ft canoe on the roof, and the car was on a flatbed trailer I was towing behind a 22ft moving truck. Good times.


----------



## navigatn (Aug 21, 2017)

sns1294 said:


> 2015 Forester with moon roof and I can fit my large SC Tallboy with the front tire off and the seat post (non-dropper) all the way down. THe front tire is bungeed between the upper rear tie-down loop and the LH seat latch loop.
> 
> It's a tight fit with the moon roof, but it you got one w/o the moon roof there would be another 2-3" of headroom.


Same car as you and I could not fit a med Giant Anthem SX. I can get the back of the bike in with the dropper post all the way down, but as soon as I get to the bars and fork, there's just not enough clearance to get it all the way in.


----------



## DirtyHun (Jan 9, 2011)

I may be buying an Astro van for this behemoth and for kayaks.


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone have luck standing your bike up in a Acura RDX? Looking into a new smaller SUV. The old Highlander is getting a little long in the tooth.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

2012 VW GTi, front wheel off, passenger seat all the way forward, bike fits in perfectly. GT Karakoram 29er


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Evil Sylvain said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far. I have somewhat changed the direction of my research. Now I am looking for either a Nissan Xterra or Toyota 4Runner.


Xterras are great vehicles. I am approaching 200k and 10 years in mine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## aphoeniceus (Nov 4, 2017)

In the rear seat of my 2009 Jeep liberty, front wheel off. Sits back there perfectly. I only found this out when I brought my bike to work on the hitch rack and it started raining. So I think from now on it's going back there for when I go riding after work. But, my bike is a small frame, 27.5" wheels. If I had to, I could have folded the rear seats flat (they sit flush) and it would have fit in that way as well.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

mtnbkr4eva said:


> 2015 Dodge Ram Promaster City Van
> 5 Passenger
> 60/40 Split fold and tumble 2nd row sseat


I'm seriously considering this as my next vehicle!


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

I have finally settled for a 2010 4Runner Trail Edition at the end of September.

This is the result.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

I found it very interesting that there are some people reporting successfully getting bikes upright with both wheels on into the older rav4 and 4 runners. any pics of this would be appreciated! i currently have a 16 mustang gt with a hitch rack and the bike will fit with front wheel off, back seats down, laying on its side. i am looking to get a dedicated camping, biking, dog etc vehicle and would prefer something that can be purchased in awd or even better 4wd. i love the elements but the awd ones are scarce by me, these yotas are everywhere. 

and before someone says it, quiglys are too expensive and minivans do not exist in my world...peroid


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Ram pmc*



mtnbkr4eva said:


> 2015 Dodge Ram Promaster City Van
> 5 Passenger
> 60/40 Split fold and tumble 2nd row sseat


I recently went down this road too. Promaster City Wagon 5 passenger. Shown here with my fat bike rolled in alongside a big box of kindling for the wood stove. Lots of room to spare!


----------



## HaxEJxuK (Jul 28, 2011)

nick d said:


> I found it very interesting that there are some people reporting successfully getting bikes upright with both wheels on into the older rav4 and 4 runners. any pics of this would be appreciated! i currently have a 16 mustang gt with a hitch rack and the bike will fit with front wheel off, back seats down, laying on its side. i am looking to get a dedicated camping, biking, dog etc vehicle and would prefer something that can be purchased in awd or even better 4wd. i love the elements but the awd ones are scarce by me, these yotas are everywhere.
> 
> and before someone says it, quiglys are too expensive and minivans do not exist in my world...peroid


Older RAV4 as in 3rd Gen? Here is 2006 model that my wife's now gone RAV4 was able to fit my 29er in without taking it apart.

Photobucket being stupid, it wasn't showing in my old post and I couldn't even see it when I logged back in to Photobucket. I played around with it and was able to download so here it is.

I think this trick will work with most SUV that has little storage space under? Like I did with this.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm considering getting a minivan for my family and so that I can keep up to four bikes securely inside the vehicle during work and then go riding with the four people immediately after work. Does anyone have pictures of their minivans loaded up? Do you secure them somehow or just lay them down with blankets?


----------



## ScaldedDogCO (Sep 22, 2016)

Gangly1 said:


> I'm considering getting a minivan for my family and so that I can keep up to four bikes securely inside the vehicle during work and then go riding with the four people immediately after work. Does anyone have pictures of their minivans loaded up? Do you secure them somehow or just lay them down with blankets?


Ford Excursion, FTW.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ A 10 mpg behemoth with seating for a tribe.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ha, I have definitely considered the huge suvs. The only reason I was leaning towards the mini van was the gas mileage and it seems more comfortable for a lot of people to ride in. I'm not too concerned with 4wd, etc. or looks. I will check an excursion out for sure when I bring a bike(s) for a test fitting.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

They didn't make the Ford Excursion very many years. Maybe 5 or 6 years. I still see one or two around on occasion. 

I usually see them in the gas station.


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

I guess people are too ashamed to show their minivans, ha.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Minivans aren't the sexiest rides out there, but they sure are great for the utility and MPG they offer. 

Who cares what others think. Be the example.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Vanin'*



Cleared2land said:


> Minivans aren't the sexiest rides out there, but they sure are great for the utility and MPG they offer.
> 
> Who cares what others think. Be the example.


I posted some pics of my Promaster City wagon just above on 2/12/18. Love this thing!!! Almost 48" tall inside, bikes just roll in 
Rated 35 MPG highway, 29 MPG mixed, and 24MPG in town ( imperial gallons ). Nine speed tranny with true slap stick control ( ie will hold gear and revs of your choosing) which is great when pulling a trailer or using engine braking on snow and ice. Comfy heated seats, NAV, back up camera, sonar, remote start etc. View out front is like sitting in a big bay window watching the world go by lol. And I think it's pretty cool looking too, reminds me of the old panel vans of the '50s. All round great road trip vehicle for the cycling and or camping crowd. Traded in a Crosstrek. Here's another pic of the PMC rocking 2 fatbikes, 1 big K9, the Mrs and me...


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

Add to the list 1st gen scion xb aka box, with rear seats and false floor removed. fits my med stumpy 29er and salsa bucksaw. both wheels on, upright, without lowering seat. can also fit in straight allowing for other bikes with front wheels off when the first bike is between the seats with the back wheel slightly sticking out onto the center console.

These are great little cars get great mileage, can be had for under $2000 and run to 400,000 miles plus.


----------



## ZEEOH6 (Mar 28, 2018)

Medium Canyon Spectral. Fits with both wheels removed in a C6 Z06. Just a quick test fit, didnt try to find the optimal placement.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

2012 Toyota Prius fits my XL 5010 with front wheel removed if I lower the back seats.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

ZEEOH6 said:


> Medium Canyon Spectral. Fits with both wheels removed in a C6 Z06. Just a quick test fit, didnt try to find the optimal placement.
> View attachment 1197935


Nice, now it's worth having such a car hehe


----------



## Gangly1 (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, I ended up getting the van, a 2017 Toyota Sienna. It will fit four (actually 5) of our bikes, but I have to take the front wheel off of my larger bikes without resorting to extreme measures. Two of the bikes are kids bikes. Any more adult bikes would require front wheel removal. My DJ bike will fit, but my 23.5" commuter/backup MTB and my 29+ full suspension bike will not quite fit upright with all of the other bikes in there. I do strap the bikes down for longer journeys, and there are tie down points on the floor where the third row of seats hook on.

Having said that, I still ordered the hitch so that I can put my rack on for camping trips or if we want to fit more than 4 passengers.

In the first picture, the fork for the bike with the jones bars is sitting down in the well where the back row of seats stows away.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Well done with RAV4!


----------



## deejbee (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm wondering about peoples' experience of getting mountain bikes in estate cars without folding the rear seats down. Anyone succeeded?


----------



## RX93 (Apr 30, 2018)

Nope.. Subaru Legacy GT wagon, only way to put the XL 29er in is if I take off both F/R wheel. I have my daughters car seat in there, there's no way I can fit the bike and both wheels in there, even with the seats folded.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I normally just throw the bike in the back of our van. It fits with the 3rd row down and one of the 2nd row seats scooted up without having to take any tires off.

I had a recent trip where I needed to be a bit more space conscious. I found a cheap thru axle mount and screwed it to a 2x6 I had laying around. The 2x6 means that I don't have to make any modifications to the car, but it gives it a big wide platform so that the bike won't fall over. The rear tire peaks through the gap in the 2nd row slightly. But it left plenty of room on the sides to fit multiple suitcases and other stuff. I wrapped the drive train in an old towel to keep any grease and dirt off of the luggage.


----------



## ckay (Jul 23, 2018)

Saris single track in an 09 X Terra. Fits an FX3, and a Bad Boy with plenty of space for bags. Wheels need to come off and the seat dropped on the Bad Boy.


----------



## JohnMcL7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Good topic, wish there was a UK based one as it's difficult to tell how big a car really is as the litre capacity doesn't really tell you how usable it is.

I currently have a 2011 Mazda6 mk2 FL estate and it will take any of my mountain bikes straight in without taking anything off and a second bike can sit on top with its wheel removed. I have a car cover that was meant to protect the car (I had a leak and needed it dry for the mechanic to check) but I use it for the bikes, I stick it in the boot, slide the bike into it then wrap it around the bike so the second one can go on top. 

I previously had a 2007 Skoda Octavia mk2 estate which could also take two bikes the same way although on paper it's smaller, its boxier design had more space in the back. I was helping a friend load has 2012 Audi A4 estate and was surprised how small the boot was, it barely took his road bike despite it being a lot smaller than the mountain bikes.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

offroadcmpr - I use a similar set up in the back of my Chevy Tahoe. I made a simple rear tire bike stand out of 2x4’s for the garage, so I just throw that in between the back seats, take front wheel off, drop seat, and put bike in rear wheel first. Ends up looking same as yours except the rear tire holder is what keeps it upright. 

This set up allows me to have the bike with me at work at all times! I also have a Thule rack for quicker weekend runs.


----------



## dabears32 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bumping...

I am taking a road trip to Fruita and renting an "Intermediate" SUV (alledgedly a Jeep Compasss or similar) to not but miles on my sedan but also to be able to keep the bike inside for added piece of mind.

That being said.... How easy or hard will it be to fit the bike in the back with both back seats down. Is it possible without taking the front wheel off? Easy with the front wheel off?

A XL FS 29er.

Thanks


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

dabears32 said:


> Bumping...
> 
> I am taking a road trip to Fruita and renting an "Intermediate" SUV (alledgedly a Jeep Compasss or similar) to not but miles on my sedan but also to be able to keep the bike inside for added piece of mind.
> 
> ...


Even with the back seats down I bet you will have difficulty without taking the front wheel off. I have a Honda fit which has a similar amount of total cargo space (57 vs 60 cubic feet), and it fits with the front wheel off, but I do have to push the front passenger seat forward a bit. I also have a XL FS 29er. The knock-block system on my Trek does make it a bit more difficult though. How that space is layed out could make a difference though so YMMV.


----------



## dabears32 (Jul 23, 2013)

offroadcmpr said:


> Even with the back seats down I bet you will have difficulty without taking the front wheel off. I have a Honda fit which has a similar amount of total cargo space (57 vs 60 cubic feet), and it fits with the front wheel off, but I do have to push the front passenger seat forward a bit. I also have a XL FS 29er. The knock-block system on my Trek does make it a bit more difficult though. How that space is layed out could make a difference though so YMMV.


Thanks. I also have a trek. Not a big deal taking a wheel off but was hopeful.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Can't even picture it or remember how but I fit my 19" rigid in an 86 Pontiac Fiero GT. 
I got the car as a loaner after a massive car crash I was in and drove it for almost a year. I believe I tilted the passenger seat back and took the front wheel off laying the bike in rear wheel to the floor. Front wheel probably laying on the bike. It was a slight pain but only because it was my dads car and was pristine so I was very careful not to tear anything up.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My wife has a new ride.

2018 Subie Crosstrek. 

Her Santa Cruz 5010 Small Frame with wheels on, fits in the back.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> My wife has a new ride.
> 
> 2018 Subie Crosstrek.
> 
> Her Santa Cruz 5010 Small Frame with wheels on, fits in the back.


Front wheel on and upright?

I have 2011 Outback and if I want any bike upright have to remove front wheel and slam seatdown.

otherwise, have to lay it on its side to avoid wheel removal. the hatch opening on the Outback and height inside not the best, at least on older model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Nope, not upright, but on its side.


----------



## blundar (Jan 18, 2013)

Pininfarina599 said:


> My Specialized fits in my RSX but its a pain in the ass taking off the wheel off. So I now use a hitch mounted rack and its been great.


On my RSX I just fold the rear seats, put down a blanket and front wheel on either one of my bikes came off really easy. No problem getting bike in there because it was a hatchback. I don't have that car anymore.

I now have a Mazda CX-3, and I do the same thing. Much tighter fit than the RSX because it is a much shorter car, and I have to push the front passenger seat forward too to get my 29er in there. My 26er fits in with no problem. I once put both in there but it was super tight, with a blanket in between them to keep them from scratching them up.


----------

